# wap.jamba.de+ abzocke



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2010)

hallo
ich habe auf mein iphone die seite wap.jamba.de besucht .aus neugier habe ich ein logo angesehen .Nur auf preview geklickt nicht auf Bestellen !!!.Und ich hatte ein abo.4,99 die woche bei der nächsten abrechnung gesehen .eine sms gesendet stopall und ok.Aber muss das sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo genau dass ist mir auch passiert mit wap.jamba nichts bestellt keine bestättigung und habe angeblich eine abo für wöchentlich 5,99 gesamt 17,97 wollen die von mir ich zahle dass nicht und werde meine anwälte einschalten.
ABZOCKE PUR FRECHCHEIT ist dass.
Gruss und Augen auf mit jamba usw.


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..werde meine anwälte einschalten.


Dann poste doch mal zu gegebener Zeit, was die dir sagen oder was sie erreicht haben.


----------



## balabu (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

hallo,leider bin auch ich eine von vielen,die wöchentlich 2,99euro für ein abo,wovon ich nichts weiss,aufgetischt bekamen..mittlerweile bin ich nervlich am ende,da es seit monaten!!!! richtig ans geld geht..in euren beiträgen riet man an,auf gopay zu gehen,zugangstan erhalten und abo kündigen!!?funktionierte leider nicht,man sand mir keine tan-nr. zu,da meine nummer angebl.falsch sei..was mach ich falsch!!muss die lästigen abos von der backe bekommen.vodafone hilft mir leider nicht weiter..wer kann mir nen tip geben??:wall:


----------



## iPhone Jamba Abo Opfer (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo allerseits!

am letzten Wochenende ist mir das auch passiert. Ich habe versehentlich auf ein Werbebanner in einer iPhone Applikation geklickt und eine paar Sekunden später eine SMS von Jamba erhalten, die ich sicherlich nicht für eine Abo-Bestätigung, sondern Spam gehalten hätte. ...wenn es sich nicht um Jamba handeln würde und mir generell schleierhaft ist, wie die überhaupt an meine Telefonnummer gekommen sind.

Möglicherweise habe ich durch einen Doppelklick in der Applikation auch auf einen Link der geladenen Website wap.jamba.de geklickt, jedoch bezweifle ich dies. Bewußt habe ich zumindest gar nichts abgeschlossen und auf gar keinen Fall selbst meine Telefonnummer übermittelt. Es gab kein opt in zur Auswahl der Produkte und auch keine Bestätigungsseite.

Nach dem üblichen Prozedere um Schlimmeres zu verhindern, "status" und "stopalle" an die 33333, habe ich an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben und einen Widerruf an [email protected] geschrieben, der bislang unbeantwortet blieb (immerhin 3,5 Tage). Auf cc habe ich wieder die Bundesnetzagentur und Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gesetzt.

Heute habe ich mich dann bei Apple beschwert, die der Sache nachgehen wollen. Der Security Verantwortliche von Apple sprach in seiner Mail von "most unusual occurrence", die scheinen das also ebenfalls für einen höchst unglaublichen Vorgang zu halten.

Hier die Email Addressen:

[email protected]
[email protected] (Bundesnetzagentur)
[email protected] (Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bayern)
[email protected] (Apple Marketing und Sales)
[email protected] (Apple Datenschutz)

Übrigens scheint dieses Problem auch unter Android zu existieren, siehe
Jamba Abo ohne Zutun meinerseits abgeschlossen - Android-Hilfe.de

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, wie eine Firma mit solchen Geschäftspraktiken so lange ungeschoren davonkommt, wo man sonst wegen jedem Furz in Deutschland Abmahnungen und saftige Konventionalstrafen verhängt bekommt.

Ich bin bereit das auszufechten. Zur Not mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung. Lieber zahle ich meinen Eigenanteil an die, als eine Abogebühr an Jamba. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat an wen man sich auf politischer Seite wenden kann, bitte hier im Forum posten.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg bei dem Kampf gegen Eure ungewollten Abos!


----------



## Tilo (12 Juni 2010)

*Jamba Klingeltonabo*

Hallo zusammen. Eigentlich dachte ich, mir würde sowas nicht passieren, aber nun muß ich doch mal hier posten...

Folgendes ist passiert:

Mein aufmüpfiger Teenie hat von Jamba eine sms bekommen



			
				jambasms schrieb:
			
		

> NICHT VERGESSEN!
> Sende jetzt START an XXXX! 6Gutscheine (Musik/Musikvideos) +
> Musik News im Jamba TopMusic Sparabo (4,99EUR/Woche)




Naja und trotz ausdrücklichem Verbots und vorheriger Aufklärung über solche Themen, hat mein Teenie geantwortet. Allerdings nicht wie gefordert mit "START" sondern mit "JA".

Kurz darauf beklagt sich jener Teenie bei uns das sein Prepaidguthaben für diesen Monat schon wieder fast leer ist. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußten wir von dem Vorfall mit dieser SMS noch nichts. Erst auf der suche nach dem merkwürdigen Guthabenschwund sind wir auf diese 2 SMS gekommen. Der Tennie kann mit dem Abo eh nichts anfangen bzuw. es überhaupt nutzen, weil das Handy weder Internetfähig ist noch Bluetooth oder Infrarotschnittstelle besitzt. Auch eine Knipse hat es nicht- In weiser Voraussicht hatten wir ein solches Einsteigermodell geholt. 

Nach allem, was mir zu diesem Thema bekannt ist, würde ich mal sagen, außer den Kosten für eine SMS an diese Jambamehrwertnummer dürften keine weiteren Kosten anfallen. Sie hat ja nicht das richtige Kennwort gesendet und außerdem entgegen ausdrücklichen Verbots gehandelt und auch ist der Teenie (noch nicht 14) nicht voll geschäftsfähig.(?)

Jetzt würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wo haben die Jamableute die Rufnummer her, um eine solche SMS zu senden. Wurden hier mal wieder standardmäßig bestimmte neue Rufnummernblöcke abgegrast,um die Bilanz wieder etwas aufzubessern? Nach Aussagen des Teenie hat dieser im Internet seine Nummer nirgends angegeben. 

Sollte -wider Erwarten- doch ein Abo zustande gekommen sein, wie verhalte ich am geschicktesten? Das Guthaben einfach nicht wieder aufladen kann  ja wohl keine Lösung sein. 

So, ich hoffe mein Anliegen deutlich genug vorgetragen zu haben und freue mich auf sinnvolle Antworten zu diesem  Thema....


----------



## Android User (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin einer dieser besagte Android-User, die von der selben Firma abgezockt wurde. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich bei euch zwischenzeitlich etwas getan hat.

Viele Grüße
Android User


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo,

ist mir auch passiert! Wahnsinnige Fechheit. Bin bei Mobile Butler irgendwo rangekommen. Ohne Bestätigung!!!!

Hab bei T-Mobile angerufen und mir eine Drittanbietersperre setzen lassen!


Viele Grüße, hoffe das ist ein guter Tipp!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hi!

Meine Erfahrung:

Vor zwei Monaten wurden mir die ersten 4,99€ von Jamba abgebucht! So wie es hier auch alle schildern ohne eigenes Zutun.
Lt. der Aussage von Jamba habe ich angeblich im Netz ein Soccer-Bild bestellt. Dieses hat dann das Spar-Abo ausgelöst.

Die ersten 4,99€ mit der Rechnung vor einem Monat sind mir nicht aufgefallen, weil ich meine Rechnung nur bei Bedarf online einsehe, und gedacht habe das gehört noch zu den üblichen Gesprächen!

Bei der letzten Rechnung kam es umso dicker:
5x 4,99€ = 24,95€ nur für das Jamba-Sparabo!
Ich glaub ich dreh durch!

Nachdem ich zweimal aus der Jamba-Hotline geflogen bin, hatte ich beim dritten mal "Erfolg" (Telefon-Auswahl anders getroffen und mich als "interessierten" Kunden ausgegeben um endlich an einen Menschen zu kommen)

Die nette Dame( Sie war wirklich nett - was will man machen, ist ihr Job.) hat mein Problem anscheinend sofort erkannt.

Sie hat es nicht wirklich gesagt, aber ich denke mit dem Problem muss Sie sich des öfteren am Tag auseinander setzen.

Kurzerhand hat sie

1. Jamba für meine Handy-Nummer gesperrt
2. Das laufende Abo gekündigt
3. mir für die kommende Rechnung eine Gutschrift über knapp 30 Euro versprochen (über die Handy-Rechnung)

Lt. Ihrer Aussage ist dies der Maximalbetrag.

Mein Tipp: Ruft bei Jamba an, um zumindest den Schaden zu begranzen. - Tel.: 01805 - 5554890

Nachdem es euch gelungen ist(oder auch wenn nicht), bitte noch eine Mail an Verbraucherzentralen senden um die Leute aufmerksam zu machen und dem üblen Spiel von Jamba ein jehes Ende zu setzen!

Gruß
Vossi

PS. auf den 4,99 vom Vormonat und den bereits angefallenen 9,98 aus diesem Monat bleib ich wohl oder übel sitzen!
Jamba: "Mir hätte das ja schon im letzten Monat auffallen müssen!"
Leider hat Sie recht!


----------



## Intertreuton (2 September 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Das selbe bei mir: Werbung gedrückt, SMS erhalten. Da ich aber nur "stop" zurückgesendet habe lief das Abbo weiter, durch MobileButler habe ich davon erfahren. Telekom konnte mir nicht sagen von wem das ist (keine Einsicht in laufende Rechnung, jetzt soll ich 19 € irgendwas bezahlen. Da die iPhoneverträge nur mit Einzugfsermächtigung geschlossen werden können sieht man ganz schön alt aus. Ich habe viel herumtelefoniert, werde jetzt die kommende Buchung stornieren und nur den "normalen" Rechnungsbetrag überweisen.
Es kann doch nicht rechtens sein, dass einfaches Drücken auf ein Werbe banner gleichzeitig ein Vertragsabschluss ist? Dazu gehört doch wenigstens das Markieren eines Kästchens? Wo ist die Lobby die gegen diese unlautere Geschäftspraktiken vorgeht? Die Vrebraucherzentrale will 19 € für eine Beratung? Wozu ist die dann da? Wieso kann ein Geschäftsmodell mit derartig fragwürdigen Methoden ungeniert in unserem "Rechtsstaat" Geschäfte machen?
Da die Beträge meist unter 20 € liegen wird lieber zähneknirschend bezahlt um seine Ruhe zu haben.
Das kann doch so nicht sein!
Intertreuton


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*



Intertreuton schrieb:


> Wieso kann ein Geschäftsmodell mit derartig fragwürdigen Methoden ungeniert in unserem "Rechtsstaat" Geschäfte machen?


Was haben Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Demokratie mit der freien Marktwirtschaft zu tun? Hier in unserer Bananenrepublik kann jeder machen, was er will. Er muss es nur so verpacken, dass möglichst der Anfangsverdacht einer strafbaren Handlung ausscheidet oder sich von vorn herein prima Argumente zur Rechtfertigung zu recht legen.


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*



Reducal schrieb:


> Er muss es nur so verpacken, dass möglichst der Anfangsverdacht einer strafbaren Handlung ausscheidet oder sich von vorn herein prima Argumente zur Rechtfertigung zu recht legen.


Was nicht besonders schwierig ist, da sich der Eifer der Strafverfolgungsbehörden   bei diesen 
"Geschäftsfeldern"  bis auf wenige  Ausnahmen in sehr  engen Grenzen hält:

>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Zum Fall selber muß ich nicht mehr viel schreiben, auch mir ergeht es gerade so das sich auf meiner monatlichen Abrechnung Kosten für angebliche Mehrwertdienste (Abo: Art of Megafun/Fox Mobile Art of Megafun + Abo Logos/Fox Mobile Jamba! Logos) wiederfinden.
Die Summe dieser Dienste beläuft sich bei mir in einem Monat bereits auf ca. 25 EUR.

Vielleicht habe ich dieses Problem nun gelöst.

Zunächst habe ich noch am selben Tag eine E-Mail an Fox-Mobile ([email protected]) gesendet:

[Auszug]

"...leider war es mir heute, dem 30.09.2010 nicht möglich in einem persönlichen 
Telefongespräch mit Ihnen in Kontakt zu treten.
Ich erhielt am heutigen Tag durch meinen Mobilen Telekommunikations Vertragspartner
(Telefónica O2 Germany GmbH & Co. OHG 90345 Nürnberg) die Abrechnungsdaten meiner 
monatlichen Rechnung.

Zu meinem Erstaunen entdeckte ich dort die Abbrechnung einiger Mehrwertdienste (Daten).
Auf Nachfrage bei O²-Germany am 30.09.2010 wurde mir erklärt das diese Mehrkosten durch Ihr 
Unternehmen erhoben werden.
Als Dienst ist ein Jamba!-Abo (Logos), sowie ein Abo Art of Megafun angegeben.
Hiermit versichere ich das ich zu keinem Zeipunkt ein Abo oder irgendeinen anderen Dienst gewünscht,
bzw. genutzt und auch nicht zugestimmt habe.

Vorsorglich nutzte ich am 30.09.2010 die Möglichkeit über Ihre Hotline 
(Jamba! Tel: 0180 5 55 48 90) mit Ihnen in Kontakt zu treten, 
was leider über die automatisierte Telefonführung nicht möglich war.
Wissentlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Ihrer Dienste genutzt zu haben, jedoch aus Vorsicht, 
nicht mit weiteren Forderungen Ihrerseits belangt zu werden, kündigte ich das vermeindliche Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung.
Dies möchte ich aber ausdrücklich nicht als Eingeständnis und Zustimmung zu einem Abovertrag gewertet wissen.

Aufgrund dessen fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, mir den nach meiner festen Überzeugung ungerechtfertig 
in Rechnung gestellten Betrag über 25,1598 EUR auf mein Bankkonto zurückzuüberweisen.

Zudem wünsche ich die von mir gegebenfalls gespeicherten Daten aus Ihrem System zu löschen, 
sofern diese nicht zur Bearbeitung meiner Reklamation benötigt werden.

Für die Bearbeitung und Rücküberweisung des oben geforderten Geldbetrages 
setze ich hiermit eine Frist von 14 Werktagen  = 20.10.2010 .

Sollte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein vollständiger Zahlungseingang auf meinem Konto eingegangen sein,
behalte ich mir vor einen Rechtsbeistand zu nehmen.

Zudem Wünsche ich die Bestätigung dieses Schreibens (E-Mail).

Der Verwendung meiner persönlichen Daten durch Dritte stimme ich nicht zu. ..."

Am heutigen Tag habe ich dann selber noch einmal versucht telefonisch einen Mitarbeiter zu erreichen.

Hierbei ist es Wichtig, bei der Auswahl so vorzugehen, dass man mit der Tastenwahl "2" zur Kategorie "Abos" etc. gelangt und dann mit der Tastenwahl "1" zum Thema "Fragen zum Abo" etc. weiter an einen Mitarbeiter geleitet wird. Auf keinen Fall noch einmal die "2" drücken, da mann dort nur über das Telefon das Abo stoppen kann.

Nach meiner Schilderung des Falls wurde mir durch den Mitarbeiter Hr. S. erklärt da es bei einem Smartphone mit dem Betriebssystem ANDROID zu einem bereits bekannten Fehler gekommen ist. (Anmerkung: Dann sollte man dort mal ansetzen, wenn es bereits bekannt ist). 

Auf jeden Fall wurde mir eine Gutschrift zur nächsten Telefonrechnung versprochen. Diese bleibt nun erstmal abzuwarten. Auch hat man mir versprochen diesen Vorgang per E-Mail zu bestätigen.

Sobald ich diese Bestätigung erhalte, werde ich der Empfehlung nachkommen meine Rufnummer für Jamba zu sperren (die würde wohl laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters ca. 300 Jahre anhalten, damit kann ich leben.  )

Empfohlene Vorgehensweise und vielleicht ein Tipp für Alle die bislang noch keine derartige Erfahrung gemacht haben, diese aber auch nicht machen wollen:

Auf die Startseite von Jamba gehen (Klingeltne, Handy-Logos, Handy-Spiele & Musik Download - Jamba) und ganz nach unten scrollen zum Reiter "Kindersicherung" - dort dann die Rufnummer angeben und das per SMS zugesandte Passwort auf der folgenden Seite eingeben.

Ich werde dies natürlich erst tun, wenn die Gutschrift, bzw. die Bestätigung derer bei mir angekommen ist um Komplikationen zu vermeiden.

Vielleicht hilft das ja einigen von Euch.

Sollte es nicht wie durch Fox Mobile versprochen klappen, werde ich im Forum weiter über den Fall berichten.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

habe auch das problem als android nutzer, hab es nur leider VIEL zu spät gemerkt und die [ edit] schweine haben mir bereits 2 mal 17€ abgebucht ...

kann mir vllt eine perfekte muster email zum rückbuchen und kündigen posten??
im oberen post ist ja nur ein auszug ...
vielen dank


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo zusammen.
also fangen wir mal an, ich hatte ebenfalls diese jamba abbuchungen auf meiner o2 rechnung.
viermal 4,1933 was dann 4*4,99 brutto macht.
hab ihm inet danach gesucht und vieles gefunden, unter anderem diese seite.

nachdem ich heute nun bei meinem netzbetreiber angerufen habe, wurde mir am anfang mitgeteilt, dass hier nichts zu machen sei. jamba fordert den betrag bei ihnen ein, und diese geben ihn weiter an den endkunden, das waere gesetzlich so geregelt, und auch nicht anzufassen.

ich habe denen gesagt, dass ich meinen betrag wiederhaben moechte, wenn dies von seiten o2 nicht moeglich ist, werde ich den abgebuchten betrag zurueckbuchen lassen, und dann den betrag abzueglich dem abo-betrag ueberweisen, und ausserdem meinen vertrag kuendigen. das ist ganz cool, weil ich habe einen ganz neuen vertrag ohne laufzeit (und die nummer ist auch ganz neu, komisch wie diese neue nummer zu jamba kam!?). 

ausserdem habe ich noch verlangt, mit jemanden zu sprechen, welcher befugt ist hier eine entscheidung zu treffen. flupps wurde ich an eine höhere instanz weitergeleitet, und als diese mich nicht zufrieden stellen konnte und ich der person sagte sie solle doch mal wap abo logos ... googeln, wurde ich nochmals weitergeleitet.

diese person gab mir nun wirklich gute tipps. erstmal hat sie mir versichert, dass der betrag vom letzten monat gutgeschrieben wird. und ich nicht so vorgehen kann, dass ich zurueck buche und die differenz ueberweise. auf dauer gesehen wuerde ich hier verlieren, ich muss mich direkt an jamba wenden. 

dann wurde mir geraten dort anzurufen und meine problematik zu schildern, naemlich dass ich (WISSENTLICH) kein abo vertrag oder sonst aehnliches eingegangen bin. und ich hab auch keine sms verschickt. nur eine bekommen, aus welcher niemals hervorgeht, dass ich ein jamba abo aktiviert habe!

dann koennte ich noch erwaehnen, dass ich schon mit meinem anwalt gesprochen habe, dieser gerade ein haus baut und noch geld fuer seine garage braucht. da wuerde dieser fall gerade recht kommen )))
man kann auch nochmals eindringlich nach dem namen der person am telefon fragen, fuer eventuelle spaetere unstimmigkeiten (der kommt aber von mir ). 

das hab ich dann auch gemacht, also bei jamba angerufen (01805554890 -> 14 ct in der Min und abo kuendigen auswaehlen) ich war schon ein bisschen patzig zu der jamba person. sie hat gemeint dass ich jetzt also kuendigen moechte. ich habe ihr gesagt NEIN, weil was soll ich den kuendigen wenn ich nichts abgeschlossen habe......jamba-mitarbeiter: ich kann hier aber eindeutig sehen dass sie ein abo aktiviert haben ... ich: hörn sie mal ich bin 41 jahre alt .. mich interressiert so ein .... nicht ... ich brauche keine klingeltoene und hintergruende ... nicht
und wenn ich versehentlich einen werbebanner angeklickt habe, dann kann das kein vertragsabschluss sein .... jedenfalls nicht von meiner seite

ich hab den anwalt und sein haus erwaehnt und noch dazu gesagt, dass der anwalt sowieso mal wieder mit seinem bekannten von der zeitung sprechen wollte )).
und das der vertrag nur aus ihrer sicht zustande kam ....
sie sollen mir bitte belegen wie das abo durch mein zutun zustande gekommen ist ... wo hier eine bestaetigung von meiner seite sei ....
es kann nicht sein, dass ein vertrag zustande kommt, nur weil ich KENE sms an 33333 zurueckschicke ....
irgenwdann hat er mich gefragt was ich den eigentlich will ... (hab ich das wirklich noch nicht gesagt?) ... mein geld will ich wieder haben und zwar alles, auch das was auf der naechsten rechnung drauf sein wird.

nun wollte er von mir wissen, was fuer ein handy ich benutze. ich habe ihn gefragt was das den nun schon wieder damit zu tun hat. er meinte wenn ich es ihm sagen wuerde, koennte er mir sagen ob etwas schief gegangen sei ... aha sagte ich ... hab ichs mir doch gedacht, dass da etwas krumm ist .... 

leute da ist irgendwas im gange .. ich hab ein htc desire mit android ....

ich fragte auch woher die ueberhaupt meine nummer haben (die ist 2 monate alt, und noch in keiner inet datenbank gespeichert!) ... keine antwort ...
dann hat er gemeint, er fragt jetzt mal nach, ob da was zu machen sei .....
dann kam er wieder an den hörer und meinte ... da bei ihnen ersichtlich ist, dass ich das abo nicht genutzt habe, koennen sie mir den betrag erstatten. 39,92.
39,92 ... wieso 39,92, das bedeutet sie haben auch schon den betrag von 4,99 vom samstag den 30.10 bei meinen netzbetreiber eingefordert. heute ist aber erst freitag der 29.10!!!! wirklich dreist ....
also gut ... ich ihm (nur sehr widerwillig) meinen namen gegeben, die handynummer hatte er schon (auch widerwillig rausgegeben, aber muss ja)... und dann hat er den betrag bei meinem netzbetreiber gutgeschrieben.....
halt oder meine mama schiesst ..... ich brauche bitte eine bestaetigung des heute vereinbarten, in einer mail oder sonst irgendwie schrifltich ... war meine forderung ....
ok, dann geben sie mir bitte ihre emal .... grübel grübel ... auch noch meine email ... aber fuer diese faelle habe ich ja schon vorgesorgt ... ja klar dafuer habe ich eine ganz spezielle:
[email protected] 

solche email adressen kille ich immer nach bestimmter zeit, weil wieviele datenbanken gibt es auf dieser welt, auf denen meine email-adressen vermerkt sind .... und die dann irgendwann immer mehr zugespamt werden .... meiner meinung nach kenne ich hierfuer mind. einen grund ... ich bin it-experte ... 

dies wird ja sogar vom staat unterstuetzt (siehe datenbanken von schweizer unternehmen)
nicht das ich meine, dass steuerbetrueger nicht bestraft werden muessen .. nein nein, natuerlich sollen auch die ihre strafe bekommen ... aber nicht indem ich eine andere straftat, naemlich bewusste hehlerei begehe.

es ist traurig, dass es in diesem land solche moeglichkeiten gibt, und dies jahrelang betrieben werden kann, ohne dass etwas geschieht.

ich war schon zweimal opfer, naemlich euceva und gewinn-eintrag, bitte mal googeln .... und wundern wieviele jahre die schon (trotz strafanzeigen etc.) aktiv sind ... die sind steinreich!!!
die werden verurteilt und gehen einfach in die naechste instanz .. derweil laeuft das geschaeft munter weiter .... und das geld fliesst und fliesst ...
und von wem holen sie das geld, von den menschen, die sowieso keins haben. ich hatte damals auch kein geld, war hartz IV empfaenger, und hab nach moeglichkeiten gesucht irgendwie geld zu verdienen ... und bevor man dann auf hohen anwaltskosten etc. sitzenbleibt, gibt man sich damit ab ...

also ich bin ja dafuer, dass solchen abzocken das handwerk gelegt wird, aber wie koennen wir dies erreichen. nun ich denke erstmal muessen die menschen welche betroffen sind, sich auch wehren. dann waere es gut sich zu vereinigen, also wehrt euch auch ... und zwar immer ... 

viele gruesse 

bullitt


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/62100-wap-jamba-de-abzocke.html#post320142


HAllo HAbe das bene auch auf geiche Weise wieder abbestellt und hoiffe nun, dass es auch klappt. Irgendwie war mir das ganze schon sehr suspekt, denn es klappte alles ohne viel Überzeugungskunst. Nun hoffe ich nur, dass es nicht weitergeht mit der Abzocke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Also ich frag mich ja, wie soll denn Jamba Werbung auf Apps schalten?
Das machen doch die App-Anbieter, oder nicht?

Also ich hab auf meinem Android-Handy, als ich auf die Jamba-Werbung kam einen Button mit "Bestellen" gesehen und nicht angeklickt.

Vielleicht einfach mal genau hinschauen, was man da so aufruft?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Hallo U-Boot!

Man muss nicht immer den Button 'Bestellen' drücken...

Extra für Dich in Bilder:
Dailymotion - Handyfalle: Teure Abos - ein Nachrichten & Politik Video


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Also ich kann allen Beiträgen unter

Dailymotion - Handyfalle: Teure Abos - ein Nachrichten & Politik Video

nur entnehmen

"Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil."


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Eine Bitte an die Damen und Herren
*
Unregistriert* *Gast*
* 					Beiträge: n/a 				*


Gilt auch in diesem Thread ...
Eine Registrierung erhöht exorbitant die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ...


----------



## Andy_2011 (7 März 2011)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zum Fall selber muß ich nicht mehr viel schreiben, auch mir ergeht es gerade so das sich auf meiner monatlichen Abrechnung Kosten für angebliche Mehrwertdienste (Abo: Art of Megafun/Fox Mobile Art of Megafun + Abo Logos/Fox Mobile Jamba! Logos) wiederfinden.
> Die Summe dieser Dienste beläuft sich bei mir in einem Monat bereits auf ca. 25 EUR.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich dieses Problem nun gelöst.
> ...




Hallo zusammen,
das gleiche ich mir auch passiert, auf meiner Handyrechnung wurden einmal 20,96 Euro und einmal 16,77 Euro berechnet.
Auch ich hatte und habe niemals so einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen, bin ja kein Teenie mehr der sowas braucht. Ich hatte Jamba eine Mail geschickt und mir wurde eine Rückerstattung von 44,91 Euro zugesagt. Das war im Oktober 2010 und bis heute habe ich nichts davon gesehen.

Ich bin der Meinung dass das eine ganz Bewusste Abzocke von denen ist, wie viele Kiddies haben keinen Überblick mehr über Ihre Abos oder wie viele gehen nicht dagegen vor!?
Ich habe jetzt die Bundesnetzagentur angeschrieben, und gesagt dass ich gegen die Firma Anzeige erstatten werden falls nichts passiert.

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen das genauso zu machen, die DÜRFEN einfach nicht so weiter machen.

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Ich finde das auch richtig frech. ich habe auch eine Frage:
Ich habe mir auf mein Smartphone die app "Talking Tom" geholt und hab auch die Werbung gesehen. Mein Vater hat mir am gleichen Tag von diesen Werbefallen erzählt und ich habe die App sofort gelöscht. Ich bin jetzt total verunsichert, ob ich nicht trotzdem irgendwie ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Nun die Frage: Wenn man ein solches Abo abschließt, dann bekommt man doch eine sms von der 3333333 (oder so) oder? Weil die habe ich nicht bekommen. Bitte schnelle Antwort.
LG Maja


----------



## Unregistierter (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: wap.jamba.de+ abzocke*

Mir ist das gleiche passiert wie Maja. Nur mit einer anderen App.
meines Wissens nach, müsste man da die bestätigungs-sms bekommen, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.  Ich habe jetzt auch eine mail an [email protected] gesendet und gefragt, ob ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe und das ich erwarte, dass Jamba, im Falle eines vertrages, diesen sofort beendet. versuch das doch auch mal.


----------



## Malthus (29 August 2011)

Hallo, Jamba! Geschädigte,

wie beschrieben, bei O2 reklamieren nützt nichts. Die illegalen, weil durch keinerlei Bestellung, Auftrag oder anderen Vertrag gerechtfertigten Abbuchungen nimmt Jamba! vor.
Deshalb gleich an dies zweifelhafte Unternehmen wenden, am Besten schriftlich (eMail oder Fax) und ganz deutlich machen, dass es sich um eine kriminelle Praxis handelt u. man gewillt ist, einen Anwalt und den Verbraucherschutz einzuschalten. Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt dann eine Mail, mit der Bestätigung der Rückbuchung. "Aus Kulanzgründen" steht da,  was frech ist.


----------



## abxc (9 September 2011)

Ich habe über VIVA meinen Namen und mein Haustier geschrieben, damit ich herausbekomme welches Haustier zu mir past, daraufhin habe ich die Antwort bekommen und nach ein paar Sekunden kam auch schon eine SMS mit sende JA an 33333 und du kannst dir die erste Woche kostenlos und danach für 4,99€ die Woche im Abo kostenlos Musik downloaden unter jamba.de. Ich habe nicht darauf geantwortet und bekam diese SMS noch 4 weitere Male.
Obwohl ich das nicht bestätigt habe wurden mir jede Woche 4,99€ von meinem Prepaidguthaben abgezogen. Das ging dann ganze 6 Wochen so bis ich dann an die 33333 eine SMS geschrieben mit dem Text: stopall. Als Antwort bekam ich eine SMS mit dem Text: Abo gekündigt und ein Angebot wieder ein Abo für 3,99€ die Woche zu haben darauf hin habe ich alle diese SMSen gelöscht.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2011)

abxc schrieb:


> Ich habe über VIVA meinen Namen und mein Haustier geschrieben, damit ich herausbekomme welches Haustier zu mir past...


Wie hast du über VIVA schreiben können, wo hattest du deinen Handynummer eingetragen? Kannst du dich noch an das Kleingedruckte am TV erinnern und was stand da drin?


----------



## Strapsenwhisky (13 Oktober 2011)

Mir ging es genauso!!!
Ich habe nie etwas bestellt musste aber über Monate 24,95 bezahlen!
Irgentwann hat mich dann mein Handyanbieter darauf hingewiesen das diese leute hinter meiner so hohen Rechnung stecken!


----------



## kein Opfer (15 November 2011)

Ganz rasch ein Erfahrungsbericht von heute:

Jamba wollte auch mich zum Opfer seiner Abzocke machen:

Gratis-App per iphone geladen; Werbebanner angeklickt; SMS erhalten; nicht reagiert; Telefonrechnung mit wöchentlich 4.99 EUR belastet. ... alles schon hinreichend in vorhergehenden Beiträgen geschildert.

1. eMail an den Laden gesandt ([email protected]) - höflich, weil man ja Erziehung genossen.
    Inhalt sinngemäß: Kein Storno mitteilen ! - Darauf bestehen, daß kein Abo-Vertrag zustande
    gekommen ist.

2. Antwortmail: Natürlich ist Abo-Vertrag zustande gekommen, Toller Hinweis auf Einmaligkeit
    der SIM usw.

3. eMail an den Laden: Antwort trug zur Erheiterung bei - Vielen Dank. Festgehalten bleibt:
    kein Abo-Vertrag zustande gekommen. Erwarte vollständige Rückzahlung und Bestätigung
    daß Rufnummer für weitere Angebote von jamba bei jamba gesperrt wird.

4. Antwortmail: Sperre bestätigt. Aber Abo ist zustande gekommen. Eigene Rechtsabteilung
    hat das wohl überprüft und für richtig befunden.

5. eMail an den Laden: Nun immer noch höflich (damit's vollständig gerichtsverwertbar bleibt)
    aber bestimmt: Fristsetzung für Bestätigung der Rückzahlungsbereitschaft mit Uhrzeit
    "hier eingegangen". Und nun der entscheidende Satz: "Mit erfolglosem Verstreichen der
    Ihnen gesetzten Frist erfolgt Strafanzeige gegen Ihre Herren Geschäftsführer A (Vor- und
    Zuname) und B (Vor- und Zuname) sowie gegen die mit diesem Vorgang befassten Personen
    (Vor- und Zuname) [das sind dann die, die als Unterzeichner vorheriger eMail in Erscheinung]
    treten.

6. Antwortmail: Der Unternehmensphilosphie folgend wird der Betrag von XY EUR überwiesen.
    Teilen Sie mit, ob Sie damit einverstanden sind.

Was lernt man daraus: Nicht lange rumkaspern und die Antworten inhaltlich ignorieren, aber
bereit sein, auch tatsächlich eine Strafanzeige gegen die einzelnen Personen zu erstatten.

Alles andere halte ich für völlig zwecklos !

"kein (!) Opfer"


----------



## Gegenwehr (10 Dezember 2011)

So, das war jetzt Pech, dass Jamba es auch bei mir probiert hat.

Ich arbeite in einer großen deutschen Fernsehredaktion für Service-Themen und werde in der nächsten Konferenz darüber berichten.

Habe gerade bei der Sichtung meiner überraschend hohen Handyrechnung die Abbuchung von wöchentlich 4,99 festgestellt und google die mysteriöse Angabe "Jamba ! Logos" und finde dieses Forum.

Wer will mir ein Interview dazu geben? Je mehr Leute desto besser.

Ich würde auch gern einmal der Frage nachgehen, wie es sein kann, dass ein Unternehmen so lange mit diesen Praktiken unterwegs ist und würde gern eine Interviewanfrage an Jamba richten. Vielleicht hat die Verbraucherzentrale auch schon etwas dazu.


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2011)

Bitte legitimiere Dich gegenüber der Forenleitung als Journalist.
Deine Anfrage wird dann auch auf der Startseite unter "Anfragen von Journalisten" angezeigt
Aus bisherigen Erfahrungen raten wir von der Kontaktaufnahme zu nicht akkreditierten Journalisten ab.

Heiko Rittelmeier
[email protected]

oder

Sascha Borowski
[email protected]


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2011)

Gegenwehr schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Verbraucherzentrale auch schon etwas dazu.


Die wissen dort zwar kaum was das ist aber sind schon seit Jahren und tausenden an Beschwerden damit beschäftigt. Man nennt das auch ein Massenphänomen und es ist für uns nicht überraschend, dass du erst jetzt davon erfährst - irgendwann bekommt das auf die eine oder andere Weise jeder mal mit!


----------



## Widerspruch  Rückforderung (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Mich hat es nun auch erwischt - vllt. durch eine iPhone-App, oder weil ich irgendwo auf "Probehören" geklickt habe. Ich weiss es nicht. Hier mein Schreiben an das Unternehmen. Wichtig ist, daß unverzüglich nach dem von mir genannten Fristablauf ein Mahnbescheid meinerseits ergeht - das heißt, ich gehe in einen Schreibwarenladen und kaufe eine Vorlage für wenige Euro. Danach wird ein Postbote mit der Eintreibung beauftragt. Zahlt Jamba, ist die Angelegenheit erledigt. Zahlen die nicht, erfolgt unverzüglich Klage. (kann man ankreuzen). Denen muß Einhalt geboten werden.

*WIDERSPRUCH RÜCKFORDERUNG [XXX]*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
leider war es mir mit heutigem Datum, dem 22.12.2011, nicht möglich in einem persönlichen 
Telefongespräch mit Ihnen in Kontakt zu treten.

Ich erhielt am heutigen Tag durch meinen Vertragspartner für „Mobile Telekommunikation“ 
(Telefónica O2 Germany GmbH & Co. OHG 90345 Nürnberg) die Abrechnungsdaten meiner 
monatlichen Rechnung. Zu der Telefonnummer 0179 1234567890 wurde zu meinem Entsetzen ein WapAboKlingeltöne/JestaDigital1 – Abo in Rechnung gestellt, insgesamt 3x, zu je 4,1933 Euro netto, mithin 4,99 Euro brutto, somit insgesamt 14,97 Euro. 

Hiermit versichere ich, das ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt WISSENTLICH ein Abo oder irgendeinen anderen Dienst gewünscht, bzw. genutzt, und dem Abschluß eines ABONNEMENTS auch niemals zugestimmt habe.
Ohne Eingeständnis dessen, mit der FoxMobileGmbH oder Jamba! AG einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben, wurde ihre Telefonnummer 0180/5554890 genutzt, um alle Abonnements zu kündigen. Mir wurde angesagt, (kein persönlicher Gesprächspartner), daß mein bisheriges Abonnement ein Restguthaben aufweist. Hiermit erkläre ich, wissentlich keine Klingeltöne oder andere Dienste genutzt zu haben. 

Meine Kundennummer bei O² - Telefonica: 1234567890. Ich fordere Sie auf, unverzüglich den Gesamtbetrag von 14,97 Euro für 11/2011 zzgl. aller angefallenen Gebühren für 12/2011 entweder an O² / Telefonica zu erstatten bzw. gutzuschreiben, oder den Gesamtbetrag alternativ auf meine Bankverbindung, innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Erhalt dieses Schreibens, anzuweisen. Maßgeblich ist der Tag der Gutschrift. 

Alternativ ergeht Mahnbescheid; alternativ wird anwaltlicher Beistand genommen und der Gesamtbetrag eingeklagt. Insgesamt sollte sich die Forderung per heutigem Datum auf 34,95 Euro belaufen. 

FERNER FORDERE ICH SIE AUF, sämtliche Dienste ihres Hauses für meine Mobilfunkverträge zu sperren und alle angefallenen Gebühren / Kosten zu erstatten. 

Folgende Nummern sind, bzw. waren bis vor kurzem vorhanden: 
0151 1234567890
0179 1234567890
0176 1234567890
0176 1234567809


Ich erwarte ihre Rückmeldung bis 10 Tage nach Zugang dieses Schreibens; alternativ ergeht ohne Karenzzeit Mahnbescheid / Klage. Die Rückmeldung ist unabdingbar notwendig, da eine evtl. ergangene Gutschrift erst mit Erstellung der folgenden Rechnung, mithin Ende Januar 2011, erkennbar wäre. Bis dahin soll im Falle ihrer Weigerung / ihres Nicht-Handelns bereits Klage erhoben sein. 

Sofern der Betrag auf meine Bankverbindung rechtzeitig angewiesen wird, kann von weiteren Schritten meinerseits Abstand genommen werden. 

Bankverbindung: 
Commerzbank hier und dort
BLZ [XXX]
Kto. [XXX]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## eBundesanzeigen Bilanzen (22 Dezember 2011)

Schaut Euch einmal auf ebundesanzeiger.de die Bilanz zum 30.6.2010 an.
125 Millionen Euro Umsatz.

Verbundene Unternehmen: Über eine Milliarde (also 1.000 Millionen) Euro Gewinn nach Steuern durch ilove GmbH und Lorena Medienagentur Berlin. Beeindruckend ist das. Ob dies mit kaufmännisch unzweifelhaften Methoden erwirtschaftet wurde, ist eine Frage, die gestellt werden darf - insbesondere in Anbetracht der hier vorgebrachten Äußerungen durch Betroffene von Jamba / Fox Mobile GmbH.


----------



## SchokoladenTante (22 Dezember 2011)

bin vorhin im kino ausversehen beim benutzen der taschenlampen app auf eine jamba werbung gekommen (unbemerkt). als ich dann mein handy nach der vorstellung wieder entsperrt hab, hab ich gemerkt das ich auf einer seite "wap.jamba" war. Hab erstmal total panik bekommen, da ich einen bericht über sowas vor einem jahr auf stern tv sah. Aber alle hier schreiben, sie haben eine sms bekommen von jamba, jene hab ich nicht erhalten. bin ich nun raus aus dem schneider?


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Abwarten und Rechnung beobachten.
Und falls eine solche zu bestätigende SMS kommt, das Ding in eine Quarantäne verschieben, nicht beantworten und vor allem NICHT löschen
Möglicherweise weiß einer der Kollegen noch ob es bei Jamba eine Kontrollseite gibt auf der man das prüfen kann.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2011)

SchokoladenTante schrieb:


> bin vorhin im kino ausversehen beim benutzen der taschenlampen app auf eine jamba werbung gekommen


 
Mal ne blöde Frage.... Warum muss man im Kino unbedingt Netzwerk an haben? Wer das Netzwerk nur dann an hat, wenn er auch wirklich ins Internet geht, der kann Apps unbesorgt nutzen OHNE das man sich beim Vertippen sofort ein Abo ans Bein bindet.
Bei mir geht das so hervorragend und die Werbung in den Apps kommt erst gar nicht hoch.

Mal drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## Stoklyyy (10 Januar 2012)

Widerspruch  Rückforderung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Mich hat es nun auch erwischt - vllt. durch eine iPhone-App, oder weil ich irgendwo auf "Probehören" geklickt habe. Ich weiss es nicht. Hier mein Schreiben an das Unternehmen. Wichtig ist, daß unverzüglich nach dem von mir genannten Fristablauf ein Mahnbescheid meinerseits ergeht - das heißt, ich gehe in einen Schreibwarenladen und kaufe eine Vorlage für wenige Euro. Danach wird ein Postbote mit der Eintreibung beauftragt. Zahlt Jamba, ist die Angelegenheit erledigt. Zahlen die nicht, erfolgt unverzüglich Klage. (kann man ankreuzen). Denen muß Einhalt geboten werden.
> 
> *WIDERSPRUCH RÜCKFORDERUNG [XXX]*
> ...






Ich wollt mal fragen, ob du eine Antwort hast?
Hab nämlich das gleiche Problem... Ausversehen bei der Taschenlampe-App. Auf ein Logo geklickt
Und Zack! 4.99€ wöchentlich.


----------



## Stoklyyy (10 Januar 2012)

Stoklyyy schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal fragen, ob du eine Antwort hast?
> Hab nämlich das gleiche Problem... Ausversehen bei der Taschenlampe-App. Auf ein Logo geklickt
> Und Zack! 4.99€ wöchentlich.


Ok, hab da eben angerufen. Hab mich als "Interessent" durchgewählt und hatte eine Dame am Telefon.
Hab ihr gesagt, das kein wissentliches Abo abgeschlossen wurde und laut Rechnung moatlich 4,99€ abgebucht worden sind und ich das Geld gerne wieder hätte, sonst hole ich mir Rechtsbeistand.

Ja, dann hat sie sofrot meine Nr gesperrt und das Geld bekomme ich zurück.
Ich habe es mir dann nochmal per Mail bestätigen lassen, damit man auch was in der Hand hat, falls es doch nich ersetzt wird!

Aber die hat direkt eingelenkt. Die hat mit solchen anrufen, wohl öfter mal mit zutun


----------



## jenesaispas (19 Januar 2012)

hallo!

ich habs auch voll versaut. mir ist jamba erst nach sechs monaten aufgefallen, ziemlich peinlich. aber ich habs nich so mit der buchführung.
100€ lehrgeld, rießige scheiße

ich hab jetzt bei o2 alle mehrwertdienste sperren lassen und werde mich heute in schlaf weinen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

Hat O2 dazugelernt und sperrt jetzt auch? Die haben sich m.W. lange dagegen gesträubt Drittanbietersperren einzurichten


----------



## T.B (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo Habe das gleiche Problem habe auch schon einen Widerspruch auf deren Rückantwort geschrieben in denen Sie mir aus KULANZ 29,85 anboten. Hier nun die Antwort von Jamba:
Sehr geehrte Frau ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Um rechtsgültig zu sein, bedarf ein Vertrag gemäß rechtlicher Vorschriften grundsätzlich keiner Unterschrift.

Eine Unterschrift sieht das Gesetz nur in bestimmten, genau geregelten Ausnahmefällen vor. Ein solcher besteht hier nicht. Vielmehr handelt es sich hier um einen Fernabsatzvertrag im Sinne des BGB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch). Solche Verträge gelten grundsätzlich auch ohne Unterschrift.

Eine Bestellung unserer Dienste setzt immer die Kenntnisnahme der und die Zustimmung zu unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) voraus, eine solche Anerkennung ist Ihrerseits erfolgt.

Ausschließlich aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erklärt sich die Jesta Digital GmbH bereit, eine Erstattung in Höhe von 29,94 EUR vorzunehmen.
Einer höheren Erstattung können wir nicht zustimmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx

Ihr Jamba Kundenservice

Jesta Digital GmbH
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin
HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
Geschäftsführer: xxx




Ich weiß nun nicht mehr weiter ich will meine mittlerweile fast 100€ wieder haben. Hat jemand schon Glück gehabt? Stelle mich gerne auch dem Jurnalisten zur verfügung
T.B.

Modedit: anonymisiert


----------



## Sternchen 1 (19 Januar 2012)

Sind am 29.12. auch auf diese Betrugsmasche hereingefallen und uns überhaupt nicht bewusst, überhaupt irgendetwas angeklickt zu haben. Eine SMS von dem Verein haben wir auch nicht bekommen. Um so verwunderter als wir die Mobilfunkrechnung bekommen haben. Abo 4,99 die Woche, alles klar.....! Finde es einfach eine Frechheit, dass die einfach über die Telekom ihre "angeblichen" Forderungen geltend machen dürfen, wo gibts denn sowas. Haben einen Vertrag mit der Telekom und nicht mit dem Jamba Laden....
Widerrufs-mail etc. ist raus, wollen eine Rückbuchung/Gutschrift.


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

T.B schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß nun nicht mehr weiter ich will meine mittlerweile fast 100€ wieder haben. Hat jemand schon Glück gehabt? Stelle mich gerne auch dem Jurnalisten zur verfügung
> T.B.


Ohne einen wiefen Anwalt wirst Du da nicht Weiterkommen.
Oft genug ist es aber schon so gewesen daß im Klagefall die Gegner kalte Füße bekommen haben und VOR der Verhandlung die geforderten Beträge samt aller bis dahin aufgelufenen Kosten bezahlt haben um sich nicht dem Risiko eines möglichen Präzedenzurteils gegen sie auszusetzen.
Eine Garantie gibts natürlich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hat O2 dazugelernt und sperrt jetzt auch? Die haben sich m.W. lange dagegen gesträubt Drittanbietersperren einzurichten


Ja, letzten Sommer - guckst du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-336014


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

Danke, hab ich irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Base waren diejenigen die nicht können. Base Botschaftler Lars konnte leider auch nicht herausfinden warum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...eckt-in-freeware-appeninen-80888.36225/page-2


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2012)

T.B schrieb:


> Eine Bestellung unserer Dienste setzt immer die Kenntnisnahme der und die Zustimmung zu unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) voraus, eine solche Anerkennung ist Ihrerseits erfolgt.
> .


NA dann sollen die mal beweisen, das *ICH* es war, der das anerkannt hat.


----------



## Sternchen 1 (21 Januar 2012)

Das geht bei denen doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu  Wie soll man es sonst verstehen, dass so viele keine Bestätigungs-SMS oder sonstiges erhalten haben und erst mit ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung das Dilemma ans Licht kommt. Abzocke hoch zehn. Und ich schätze, dass nur ein kleiner Teil hier gegenan geht.......
Habe heute Bescheid, dass eine Erstattung in Höhe von 14,97 EUR erfolgt - aus Kulanz versteht sich


----------



## Malkönigin (25 Januar 2012)

Haben heute bei der Überprüfung der Buchhaltung entdeckt, dass über den Geschäftskundenvertrag für mein darüber laufendes Partner-Telefon bislang 244,51 von Jetta Digital GmbH für angeblich genutzte Angebote eingezogen wurden. Mein Partner vertraut mir vollkommen, kam deshalb nie auf die Idee nachzufragen was für ein Posten das ist. Tatsächlich hatte ich keine Ahnung und habe auch nie irgendwelche Dienste gesucht, ihnen zugestimmt, ein Abo abgeschlossen und weder Klingeltöne noch Musik noch irgendwo irgendwas mit meinem Handy runtergeladen.
Habe jetzt einen scharfen Brief formuliert und in Kopie an Bundesnetzagentur und diverse andere Stellen geschickt.
@ Gegenwehr: bin gerne bereit zu einem Interview

Danke für die vielen Tipps hier im Forum!


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2012)

Malkönigin schrieb:


> [email protected] Gegenwehr: bin gerne bereit zu einem Interview...


Wenn Du Kontaktaufnahmen wünscht mußt Du Dich im Forum registrieren, da wir Mailadressen in Postings rigoros löschen da wir die Authentizität nicht überprüfen können.
Als registriertes Mitglied kannst Du dann über die Funktion "Unterhaltung" (=PN) jederzeit unbeobachtet kommunizieren


----------



## Maik aus Anklam (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Fragt mich nicht wie aber ich hatte auch ein jamba Abo am Hals. Nun habe ich es gestoppt und bei Jamba angerufen weil ich es nicht bezahle. Jamba hat mir gesagt, die können da garnichts machen, dass kann nur mein Netzanbietet. Die können natürlich auch nichts machen. Mein Glück ist Telekom hat es noch nicht abgebucht. Nun habe ich mein Vertrag von einzugsermächtigung auf überweisung geändert. Telekom sagt:Ihnen reicht es wenn ich wenn ich meinen telekomanteil zähle, wegen Jamba bekomme ich zwar weil es Pflicht ist eine Mahnung aber Telekom ist es egal. Nun muss sich jamba bei mir melden wenn sie die 39 Euro haben wollen. Telekom hat gesagt in diesem fall wäre das inkassobüro zu teuer für diesen Betrag, ich hoffe die haben Recht. Kennt sich da einer aus? Auf jeden fall habe ich jetzt meinen vertrag gegen Drittanbieter sperren lassen.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2012)

Maik aus Anklam schrieb:


> Telekom hat gesagt in diesem fall wäre das inkassobüro zu teuer für diesen Betrag....


Wohl kaum, Inkasso wird auch bei unter 5 €ronen beauftragt und selbst das lohnt sich für die noch!


----------



## Steiner798 (31 Januar 2012)

Ja aber man sollte sich trotzdem wehren. Man kann ja mit der Rechnung zum Anwalt und Einspruch erheben, so könnte man vielleicht die Zahlung rauszögern. Wenn das Geld erst mal weg ist, ist es scheisse.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2012)

Steiner798 schrieb:


> Man kann ja mit der Rechnung zum Anwalt und Einspruch erheben...


Dafür braucht man eigentlich keinen Anwalt, zumal dieser mehr kostet als die 30-€-Forderung beträgt.


----------



## Steiner79 (31 Januar 2012)

Na wenn wenn man Rechtschutz hat schon. Wofür ist die sonst da? Man muss sich ja nicht alles gefallen lassen. Das machen wir schon oft genug.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2012)

Schon mal was von Selbstbeteiligung gehört? Kaum einer hat noch so eine alet, in der der Selbstbehalt noch nicht beinhaltet war. Rechtsschutzversicherungen halten sich heute mit genau dieser Kleinigkeit (meist um die 100 €) lästig Luftnummern ab.


----------



## Steiner79 (31 Januar 2012)

Na dann hab ich ja noch glück. Aber man muss doch was gegen diese Schweinereien was machen können.


----------



## Daniel_Don (1 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Selbstbeteiligung gehört? Kaum einer hat noch so eine alet, in der der Selbstbehalt noch nicht beinhaltet war. Rechtsschutzversicherungen halten sich heute mit genau dieser Kleinigkeit (meist um die 100 €) lästig Luftnummern ab.


 
Das ist ja wohl ein Witz oder? Jeder bei mir bekannt jeder Versicherung kann die Selbstbeteiligung rausnehmen lassen. Eine Versicherung kostet in den Fällen nur ein wenig mehr pro Monat.

Ich selbst bin ehemaliger Jambaner und kenne auch die gängigen Mobile Billing (WAP Billing) Prozesse. Es wundert mich, dass es nun vermehrt Probleme damit gibt, da in Deutschland und anderen Ländern klar ein sogenannter Handshake getätigt werden muss. In DE war es bisher immer verpflichtend den Dienst mit einem "Start" zu beginnen.

Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten beim Support anzurufen oder ggf. gleich einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Werde das Forum im Auge behalten und mich ggf. noch in Unterhaltungen mit einklinken.

Daniel_Don


----------



## Steiner79 (1 Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich jetzt erst mal per Mail beschwert und Abo widerrufen. Warte noch auf Antwort. Wenn nichts kommt gehe ich mit der Rechnung übernächste Woche zum Anwalt. Kann jetzt nichts weiter machen, bin mit LKW unterwegs.


----------



## Maniacmansio (3 Februar 2012)

habe mir beim Androidmarket ein Spiel runtergeladen kostenlos wohlgemerkt, musste aber feststellen das es gleich ein Abo war und von Jamba, es war aber bei kategorie kostenlos.
Habe nun meinen Provider angerufen und es Löschen und Zahlung an drittanbieter sperren lassen, echt hammer wie dreist jamba vorgeht.


----------



## Steiner79 (8 Februar 2012)

Ich habe Mail von Jamba bekommen. Aus Kulanz bekomme ich meine Abokosten zurück erstattet. Hat mich 5 Mails gekostet man muss etwas Druck machen oder auf Mitleid machen. Es kommt aber auch glaub ich drauf an, wer deine Mail bearbeitet. Ich hatte ja angeblich 2 Abo. Die erste Antwort kam von einer Frau da wurde nur der Widerruf von einem Abo bestätigt weil er im Zeitrahmen lag, aber dass andere sollte ich bezahlen. Antwort kam übrigens erst nach der dritten Mail. Nach der 5. Mail kam Antwort von einem Mann wo mir dann vom anderen Abo das Kulanzangebot kam. Nun muss ich mal sehen ob ich dass Geld auch bekomme. Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


----------



## echt scheise (9 Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Seite nicht ,(immer wieder kriege ich eine SMS )


----------



## Steiner79 (9 Februar 2012)

Welche Seite?


----------



## Steiner79 (9 Februar 2012)

Wenn du zu Jamba schreiben willst oder anrufen geh auf die Seite von Jamba. Www.jamba.de dann schrillst du nach unten und unter Impressum findest du kontaktdaten. Mail glaube ich an [email protected].


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2012)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kuendigen


----------



## Micha668 (15 Februar 2012)

Ich bin defintiv auch in die Abo falle getappt.
Der Mitarbeiter von Jamba sagte mir sogar die Uhrzeit und das ich auf bestellen geklickt haben soll.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, bei welchem Werbebanner mir das passiert ist.

Einzige Lösung. Paket gekündigt und bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.

Ich werde mich jetzt an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden, einen Anwalt nehmen und mein Geld zurück holen. Versuchen werde ich es.


----------



## quarktasche1981 (22 Februar 2012)

Also mal fuer die ganz schlauen unter euch. jamba bezieht die handynummer ueber die kennung die das handy sendet. ueber diese kann mann dann die mobilfunknummer ermitteln. egal wie neu die nummer ist. wer so geistesabwesend handelt und auf einen gewinnlink oder des gleichen klick ist selber schuld.wer sich ueber politik und rechtssprechung beschwert und nicht waehlen geht ebenfalls. die netztbetreiber koennen aber solche dienste sperren, allerdings immer nur auf ausdruecklichen wunsch des kunden. Ich selbst nutze schon seit vielen jahren internetund mobilfunk. aber probleme mit abos hatte ich noch nie. daher eine frage in denraum - bei ueber 80Mio mobilfunknutzern beschweren sich 1,5Mio ueber drittanbieterdienste. Warum die anderen 78,5Mio denn nicht? Liegts vieleicht daran das die solche dienste garnicht in anspruch nehmen, oder daran das sie gewinnspiel links und logobanner in frage stellen und garniht anklicken. macht doch nicht andere fuer euer fehlverhalten verantwortlich. mit sicherheit gibt es die eine oder andere luecke im system, aber wie man damit umgeht und was man mit luecken anfaengt bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen. also erst denken und dann handeln. 

Lg quarktasche1981


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2012)

quarktasche1981 schrieb:


> Also mal fuer die ganz schlauen unter euch. jamba bezieht die handynummer ueber die kennung die das handy sendet. ueber diese kann mann dann die mobilfunknummer ermitteln.
> 
> macht doch nicht andere fuer euer fehlverhalten verantwortlich. also erst denken und dann handeln.


 
Hehe du Schlauberger! Diese Kennung nennt man MSISDN (Mobile Subscriber ISDN Number). Dazu lohnt mal ein Blick hier rein: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.html und natürlich hier:

Akte2011 auf Dailymotion - Die Abofalle bei Smartphones


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2012)

Stell den Videolink mal blank rein

<plain> LINK </plain>   (spitz gegen eckig austauschen)

Ich bau Dir den dann in den Beitrag ein falls Deine Edit-Time schon rum ist


----------



## Edi34 (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hier die vorgehensweise für Geschädigte:

1.)
Strafanzeige bei der Polizei wg.

-Verdachtes des Computerbetruges (gegen Jam*a JE*TA digital GmbH)
-Verdachtes der Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug (gegen Netzprovider)

Von der Polizei nicht abwimmeln lassen, nur weil es angeblich geringfügig ist! Auf die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim verweisen, bei der schon ent-sprechende Anzeigen vorliegen. Je mehr Anzeige, desto größer das öffentl. Interesse und die Staatsanwaltschaft muss dann ermitteln.

2.)
Der Bundesnetzagentur den Fall schildern. Diese ist mittlerweile sehr interessiert. Hier das zuständige Referat:

Bundesnetzagentur
z. Hd. Hrn. Bxxx
Nördeltstr. 5
59872 Meschede

E-Mail: [email protected]
Fon +49 (0)291 9955-206

Mo. - Mi. 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr
Do. 9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
Fr. 9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr

3.)
Dem Netzprovider und Jam*a mitteilen, dass mangels Willenserklärung kein Vertrag besteht, und daher auch nicht gekündigt werden kann. Der vermeintliche Vertrag ist aber vorzuhalten, bis die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind. Androhung der fristlosen Kündigung des Mobilfunkvertrages (Mobilfunkprovider) wegen Vertrauensbruch im geschäftlichen Verkehr.

Bitte bachten: Alle Maßnahme nur, wenn Sie sich 100% sicher sind, dass keine einwillungsschaltfläche geklickt wurde bzw. sie den Sachverhalt auch an Eides statt bezeugen können.

Da hier unbedingt vom Gesetzgeber her etwas getan werden muss, bitte ich alle Geschädigte sich bei mir zu melden:

[ModEdit: Mailaddy entfernt - bitte NUB beachten]

Ich benötige keine pers. Daten! Nur eine kleine allgemeine Schilderung, evtl. auch welches App oder Programm im diesem Zusammenhang genutzt wurde. Dieser Sumpf muss endlich trocken gelegt werden!

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2012)

In Sachen Strafanzeige haben wir uns schon des öfteren unterhalten, z. B. hier: Anzeigendiskussion Fazit: ...wer sich betrogen fühlt, kann durchaus eine Strafanzeige erstatten, die Erwartungshaltung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens sollte aber nicht zu hoch angesetzt oder überbewertet werden.

Die Rolle der BNetzA scheint mir hier sehr zweifelhaft, da diese Behörde schon mehrfach erklärt hat, nicht zuständig sein zu wollen, was sie gemäß ihrer Aufgabenzuweisung ja nun auch nicht ist. Das sind keine Telekommunikationsdienste!http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/anzeigendiskussion-was-net-mobile-ag.37930/


----------



## Jamba-Opfer (26 Februar 2012)

Ums kurz zu machen: Wie viele hier bin ich ein Opfer der Jamba-Abofalle per iPhone-App. Nachdem ich erst mal recherchieren musste, weswegen mir monatlich 29,96 EUR über die T-Mobile-Rechnung abgezogen wurde, habe ich Jesta Digital ein Einschreiben geschickt:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
hiermit fordere ich Sie auf, mir unverzüglich die über meine Telefonrechnung eingezogenen Gebühren für ein nie von mir bestelltes „Jamba TopGrafik Sparabo“ zurückzuerstatten. 
Ich habe wissentlich keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen und diesen oben bezeichneten Dienst nie in Anspruch genommen. Andernfalls weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u. a. gemäß § 312e BGB, bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben. 
Vorsorglich fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich selbigen nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Außerdem erkläre ich vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.
Ich bitte Sie, die über meine Telekom Mobilfunkrechnung vom XXX sowie etwaige nachfolgende zu Unrecht eingezogenen Beträge, auf das folgende Konto zu überweisen:
Kontoinhaber: XXX
Kontonummer: XXX  
BLZ: XXX
Bank XXX
Um zukünftige Missverständnisse auszuschließen, bitte ich Sie, meine oben angegebene Mobilfunkrufnummer (0123 456789) für sämtliche Dienste, die in Zusammenhang mit Ihrem Unternehmen stehen, ab sofort auszuschließen.
Dieses Schreiben geht in Kopie an die Verbraucherzentrale Saarland, Saarbrücken sowie an die Bundesnetzagentur in Bonn

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mir sofort eine Mail zurückgeschrieben, sie seien im Falle einer Jamba-Abofalle nicht zuständig:


> "Es ist gemäß Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht ausgeschlossen, dass neben der Nutzung von Internetzugangs- und Telefondiensten weitere kostenpflichtige Dienste über das Internet bzw. Telefon erbracht werden können. So kann neben der Nutzung des Internets oder Telefons auch eine geschäftliche Nutzung (Vertragsabschlüsse, Vereinbarungen über Lieferungen, sogar Vertragserfüllung wie z.B. Informationsvermittlung, Angebot von weiteren Dienstleistungen) stattfinden.
> 
> Mit der Anwahl und der anschließenden Verbindung entsteht grundsätzlich auf Seiten des Netzbetreibers ein vertragsrechtlicher Anspruch gegen Sie auf Zahlung des vereinbarten Verbindungsentgeltes. Mit der Zahlung Ihrer Telefonrechnung haben Sie diesen Anspruch erfüllt. Damit ist die telekommunikationsrechtliche Seite, die in die Zuständigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur fällt, erledigt.
> 
> ...


 

Von Jesta Digital kam postwendend die übliche maschinell erstellte Antwort: ...Im Einklang mit unserer Firmenphilosophie .... aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne die Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht..." EINEN Monatsbetrag, zu erstatten, wenn ich dieses "Kulanzangebot" schriftlich bestätige!

Frechheit, denn damit erkenne ich meine "Schuld" an. Ich werde weiter versuchen, mein ganzes Geld zurückzubekommen. Und außerdem schreit dieses Geschäftsgebaren nach Widerstand der Verbraucher!

Ich werde das Forum weiter informieren.

Jamba-Opfer


[Modedit by Hippo: Schriftgröße seniorentauglich gemacht]


----------



## shing (26 Februar 2012)

neuer Opfer von Jamba 
ich habe 2 Kollegen , die  auch Opfer von Jamba waren , und jetzt werde ich ein neuer ....
gestern habe ich meine Online rechnung bei Debitel geschaut und kriegt nur schockiert 
denn meine Rechnung steht noch von Dezember .2011 Jamba 19,99€ , Januar 2012 Jamba´19,99 , Febr2012 Jamba 19,99 € und ab 10.Febr bis 25.Febr muss ich rund 35€ noch von Jamba abgebucht werden .
ich habe 5 nachrichten an Debitel geschrieben und bekomme nur keine Lösung .
ich habe SMS Stop All an 33333 geschickt , es kostet 1,579€ , aber sofort muss ich noch zweimal 4,99€ von Jamba abbuchen werden .
...........................................................................................................................................................................................
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 26.02.2012.

Sie haben Fragen zur nachträglichen Berechnung Ihres Jamba-Abonnements. Diese beantworten wir Ihnen gern.

Aufgrund einer nachträglichen Übermittlung durch den Anbieter werden auf Ihrer aktuellen Rechnung Dienste des Anbieters Jamba rückwirkend ab November 2011 abgerechnet.

Wir bitten Sie nun abschließend, sich hinsichtlich einer Kündigung und einer Erstattung direkt an den Anbieter zu wenden.

Eine Kündigung dieser Dienste sowie eine Erstattung sind unsererseits nicht möglich.

Wir bedauern, Ihnen keine abschließende Lösung anbieten zu können und wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Sonntag.

Freundliche Grüße aus Erfurt

Ihr mobilcom-debitel Kundenservice
..............................................................................................................................................................................................
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 26.02.2012.

Für Ihren Unmut über Ihr Jamba-Abonnement haben wir Verständnis. Gern helfen wir Ihnen weiter.

Wir weisen höflich darauf hin, dass es sich auch bei als „Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter“ abgerechneten 
Leistungen um berechtigte Forderungen unsererseits handelt. 

Werden Zusatzleistungen durch einen anderen Anbieter erbracht, entsteht ein unmittelbares Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Kunden und dem jeweiligen Anbieter. Wir übernehmen lediglich die Bereitstellung des technischen Zugangs und im Auftrag des Fremdanbieters das Inkasso gegenüber dem Kunden. Dieses Vorgehen ist rechtskräftig und wird von der Bundesnetzagentur unterstützt.

Die hier in Rede stehenden Gebühren werden wir bei Rechnungsstellung an den Drittanbieter überweisen. Insofern sind wir berechtigt, diese Ihnen gegenüber geltend zu machen und einzufordern. 

Wir bitten Sie, Ihre Rückforderungsansprüche an den Anbieter zu richten. Im Falle einer Erstattung zahlt der 
Fremdanbieter den Betrag direkt an Sie. Aus diesem Grund bitten wir um Verständnis dafür, dass eine Auszahlung nicht von uns veranlasst wird. 

Insofern bitten wir Sie, Ihre Rechnungen vollständig zu begleichen.

Wir bedauern, Ihrem Wunsch nicht entsprechen zu können und stehen Ihnen für Fragen gern zur Verfügung.

Freundliche Grüße aus Erfurt

Ihr mobilcom-debitel Kundenservice

................................................................................................................................................................................................................

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 26.02.2012.

Sie wünschen Informationen zu Ihrem Drittanbieter. Wir nehmen Ihr Anliegen ernst. 

Bitte berücksichtigen Sie, dass die Berechnungen des Drittanbieters erst nach Ihrer gesendeten SMS eingestellt werden. Insofern werden Ihnen von Jamba Leistungen bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Rechnung gestellt, die wir von Ihnen einziehen müssen.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir Ihnen dieses Mal keine Lösung anbieten können.

Freundliche Grüße aus Erfurt

Ihr mobilcom-debitel Kundenservice

...........................................................................................................................................

Also ich bin ein Ausländer , und ich denke ,dass mein deutsch nicht so gut ist , dewegen bekomme ich Problem und wurde von deutsche Firma verarscht . Aber da steht ganz viele tausenden Deutschen da , die auch gleiches Problem wie ich von Jamba und andere verarsche Firma bekommen .
Trotzdem können Sie aber nicht , gar nicht ändern , Sie lassen die verarsche Firmen sowie Jamba euch umbringen ,und unsere Tränen-Einkomme ruhig für Jamba abgeben .
ich schreibe an Debitel , dass ich sofort den Vertrag kündigen will , denn ich kann nicht so akzeptieren .
ich bin ein Kunde von Debitel , ich habe nur Vertrag mit Debitel gemacht und unterschreiben .
jetzt bekomme ich eine zu komische und unrecht Höherechnung von Debitel ,Debitel muss mir auch verantworten , nicht andere Fremdanbieter .


----------



## Jamba-Opfer (27 Februar 2012)

Es genügt nicht, sich bei seinem Telefonanbieter über die Abzocker-Firmen (Drittanbieter) zu beklagen. Man muss sich direkt an Jamba und Co. wenden. (Bei Jamba: Jesta Digital GmbH, Karl-Liebknecht-Straße 32, 10178 Berlin). Weiter oben steht ein Musterbrief.

Ich empfehle außerdem: http://www.vz-saar.de/UNIQ133032330001409/link461741A.html


----------



## Jamba-Opfer (28 Februar 2012)

> Ich werde das Forum weiter informieren.


 

Nach einem längeren Telefonat mit einer Beraterin der Verbraucherzentrale Saarbrücken werde ich nun doch das "Kulanz"-Angebot von Jesta Digital annehmen und 35 Euro plus Ärger und Zeit und Porto 'in den Wind schreiben'. 

Die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
- Natürlich kann man sein ganzes Geld zurückfordern - nur wird man es außergerichtlich nicht bekommen. 
- Eine Zivilklage über einen niedergelassenen Anwalt (Kosten, Zeitaufwand!) mit einem gewissen Erfolgsrisiko
- Eine Strafanzeige (Beweispflicht usw.) und natürlich kein Geld zurück

Also schreibe ich einen freundlichen Brief, dass ich das tolle "Kulanzangebot" annehme.

Jamba-Opfer


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Und hier sehen wir ein Beispiel warum die Masche immer noch funktioniert...
Aus Deiner Sicht verständlich und nachvollziehbar, aber für die Abogangster eben immer noch lukrativ.


----------



## 2K7 (29 Februar 2012)

Also ich bin echt positiv überrascht von Jamba!!

Anrufen lohnt sich. Die Dame die sich meldet hat nach Äußerung des konkreten Wunsches Gelb zurückzubekommen gleich gesagt, dass sie mir 30 Euro zurückerstatten wird !!  Anrufen lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2012)

Vielleicht fürchten die den "Klimawandel" in D bezüglich Abofallen und Co und wollen verhindern daß einer tatsächlich vor Gericht geht. Wohl wissend welche Kreise so ein Urteil ziehen würde ...


----------



## Jamba-Opfer (5 März 2012)

Ein Trost für alle Abofallen-Opfer! Unsere Volksvertreter haben die Gesetzeslücke (nach 7 Jahren!!) auch schon bemerkt und vergangene Woche reagiert:

„Der Bundestag hat einen Online-Button beschlossen, der Verbraucher vor Abofallen schützen soll. Kosten dürfen nicht mehr versteckt werden.
Verbraucher sollen bald besser vor versteckten Kostenfallen im Internet geschützt sein. Direkt vor Absenden eines Online-Auftrags muss künftig eine gesonderte Schaltfläche mit einer Angabe wie „zahlungspflichtig bestellen“ angeklickt werden. Das sieht eine Änderung des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches vor, die der Bundestag verabschiedet hat. Um unseriöse Praktiken einzudämmen, sollen auch Preis, Lieferkosten und Mindestlaufzeiten angezeigt werden. Auf derartige Abo-Fallen im Internet sind schon Millionen Bürger in Deutschland hereingefallen. Die Neuregelung soll wohl im Sommer in Kraft treten.“ (Welt online v. 2.3.12)

Sicher wird den Abzocker-Firmen für die nächsten 7 Jahre eine neue Masche einfallen....:-(

Jamba-Opfer


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2012)

Jamba-Opfer schrieb:


> *Kosten dürfen nicht mehr versteckt werden.*


 
Als ob das jemals erlaubt gewesen wäre. Es wurde nur nicht bestraft. Und das Kernproblem wurde nicht mal ansatzweise gelöst.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2012)

Vor allem: ...den Politikern geht es um die gemeinen Abofallen im Internet, also am Computer - die ohnehin schon ausgelutscht sind. Wie die Absichten bei Smartphones und dem "mobilen Internet" umgesetzt werden sollen, dürfte bei der Entscheidungsfindung noch gar keine so große Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 März 2012)

Wie auch?
Aber einfach jedem Politiker ein iPad schenken hilft auch nicht zwangsläufug.


----------



## jenesaispas (8 März 2012)

So:

Ich habe ein Kulanzangebot von 29.95€ erhalten, welches ich nicht angenommen, da ich ungefähr 160€ da gelassen habe.

Weiter unterstellt mir jamba ein konkludentes Verhalten, pfffhhh!

Na ja ich hab jetzt Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gegen den Geschäftsführer und alle Beteiligten gestellt und bin gespannt was passiert. 

Die 30€ waren mit das Wert, auch wenn nix bei rumkommt. 
Aber ich habe mich sehr geärgert, weils einfach ein so ein perfides System bei Jamba ist.

Über Monate ist mir nichts aufgefallen, weil jamba das schön in meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis versteckt.

Und auf 02 bin ich auch sauer, weil die das einfach so annehmen und jamba nicht sagt schreibt den Leuten ne eigene Rechnung ihr Abzocker.


----------



## dom234 (8 März 2012)

So, ihr alle, jetzt poste ich noch meine kleine story, damit ihr euch danach alle wieder besser fühlt.
Ich habe erst vorgestern festgestellt, dass mir diese JAMBA Gauner seit Jahren monatlich 9.90 CHF belasten. Ich kann nicht mal mehr zurückverfolgen, wann diese Abzocke überhaupt ihren Anfang nahm, weil meine Telefonrechnungen nicht mehr so weit zurückreichen. Natürlich hab ich den Schrott nie gebraucht und hab das JAMBA SMS jeweils einfach gelöscht. Hab meine Handy-Rechnungen nie genau angeschaut und bin jetzt erst zufällig auf das Problem gestossen. Ok, ist peinlich und dämlich. Klar ist aber auch, dass ich das auf keinen Fall tatenlos hinnehmen werde. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass solch einseitig erstellte Abos ungültig sind, wenn die andere Seite hinters Licht geführt wurde und keinen Vertrag bewusst abgeschlossen hat. Hab mal bei meiner Telefongesellschaft nachgefragt, seit wann mir diese Beträge belastet werden. Sobald ich den Totalbetrag berechnet habe werde ich gegen diese Schweine juristisch vorgehen. Mal schauen, was mein Rechtsschutz dazu meint. 
Bis jetzt hab ich erst STOPALLE an 33333 geschickt. Hab ein Bestätigungs-SMS erhalten: '**WARNUNG** Abo gekündigt. Du verlierst 1.728 Gutscheine für Produkte, die Du bereits bezahlt hast! Sende WEITER an 9222 und hol sie zu alten Konditionen zurück'
Hab mal ganz schlau auf das 'WEITER' verzichtet.  Man lernt ja schliesslich dazu. (Gilt nicht als Schuldeingeständnis!) Frage mich jetzt noch: Waren das 1 Komma 728 Gutscheine oder Tausendsiebenhundertachtundzwanzig Gutscheine? Letzteres klingt irgendwie nach ziemlich viel... 
Wie wär's mit einer Sammelklage?


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

*GEBETSMÜHLEANWERF*

*ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGE!*


----------



## :-) (9 März 2012)

Ich habe ein iPhone 3GS.
Ich habe mir es vor ca. 2 Monaten gekauft und habe mir damals viele 79ct und gratis Apps heruntergeladen unteranderem ein freies Solitärspiel, bei diesem wurde am unteren Rand immer Werbung angezeigt wie z.B. "Holen sie sich jetzt 5 tolle Hintergrundbilder" Ich kam ausversehen auf das Feld, aber schloss es SOFORT wieder. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine SMS von 33333, in der so etwas ähnliches stand wie: "Holen sie sich jetzt 5 TOP-KLINGELTÖNE (4,99 pro Woche), oder holen sie sich es auf JAMBA.de....
Ich ahnte nicht, dass ich mit diesem Klick ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Ich dachte diese SMS wäre Werbung...
Ca. eine Woche später erhielt ich erneut eine SMS von 33333 sie wollten mir ein wer-wird-millionär-spiel-2012 andrehen.
Exakt einen Monat nach der ersten SMS bekam ich eine SMS in der etwas stand das mich sehr schockte: "Ihr Verbrauch liegt bereits bei 24,95 EUR, wenn sie das Abo kündigen möchten rufen sie bitte die 0180/5554890" Das tat ich dann auch sofort. Am andern Ende der Leitung befand sich eine Computerstimme man musste einige zahlen erneut wählen und dann kam die erlösende SMS das mein Paket gekündigt wurde. Doch die 25€ werde ich wohl nie wieder sehen....

Dabei habe ich weder irgendein Produkt der Firma JAMBA gekauft noch habe ich ein Abo abgeschlossen.

JAMBA hat bei mir genau einen Monat gewartet bevor ich die SMS mit der Kündigungsnummer erhalten habe. Bei mir hat JAMBA es also nur auf die ersten 5 Wochen abgesehen....ZUM GLÜCK....


Das ist echt eine verdammt miese Abzocke....


----------



## Morgensonnenschein (9 April 2012)

*" Im Einklang mit unserer Firmenphilosophie, ausschließlich aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erklären wir uns bereit, eine vollständige Erstattung in Höhe von 119,76 EUR vorzunehmen. 

Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie unser Kulanzangebot annehmen. "*

sowas bekomme ich per Email ^^


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2012)

Morgensonnenschein schrieb:


> sowas bekomme ich per Email


Na wie hättest du es denn gern, du hattest dich doch bestimmt auch per eMail beschwert, oder? Nun stellen die schon eine Auszahlung in Aussicht und es wird immer noch gemotzt! Nimm die 120 €uronen als Ostergeschenk und pass nächstens besser auf.


----------



## Vanta13 (9 Mai 2012)

Soooo, hier einmal meine Mails mit Jamba. Ist zwar nur ein kleiner Betrag, aber ich will diesen scheiß Verein auf gar keinen Fall irgendwie unterstützen und Kleinvieh macht bekanntlicherweise auch Mist!

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Bearbeitung.
Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um 2,04, sondern 2,18. Vielen Dank
Mein Vertragspartner ist Congstar und hier meine Bankverbindung:

xxxxxxx
Ktonr.: xxxxxxx
BLZ: xxxxxxx
Hamburger Sparkasse
Vielen Dank und mit freundlichem Gruß,
xxxxxx
Am 09.05.2012 um 08:20 schrieb Jamba Kundenservice:
​​* Titel*​Ihr Anliegen - 4917624914083​​* Diskussions-Thread*​* Antwort Über E-Mail (Andreas xxxxxxxx)* 05/09/2012 08:20​Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxxx,​​vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.​​Im Einklang mit unserer Firmenphilosophie, ausschließlich aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erklären wir uns bereit, eine Erstattung in Höhe von 2,04 EUR vorzunehmen. ​​Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie unser Kulanzangebot annehmen. ​​Um Ihnen die Erstattung zu überweisen, teilen Sie uns bitte Ihren Vertragspartner (z. B. mobilcom-debitel etc.), Ihre Bankverbindung (Name des Kontoinhabers, Bankname, Bankleitzahl, Kontonummer) mit.​​Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, haben wir Ihre Mobilfunknummer für weitere Bestellungen gesperrt. Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter wird Sie sicher gern beraten, welche weiteren Alternativen es gibt, Sonderdienste generell für den betreffenden Anschluss zu sperren.​​Mit freundlichen Grüßen​​Andreas xxxxxxxxx​​Ihr Jamba Kundenservice​​Jesta Digital GmbH​Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin​HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg​Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler​* Kunde Per E-Mail (xxxxxxxx)* 05/09/2012 07:10​Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx, ​ich bin mit Congstar in Kontakt getreten und die Auskunft meines ​Anbieters ist folgende: ​​Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxx, ​vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 24. April 2012. ​Die Aussage von Jamba ist nicht zutreffend, es besteht keine ​Verknüpfung unserer Verträge und den Produkten des Dienstleisters Jamba. ​​Ich möchte sie daher bitten, mir trotzdem den Betrag von 2,18 zurück ​zu buchen, da Ihre Aussage anscheinend nicht zutreffend ist! ​Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ​xxxxxxx​​Am 24.04.2012 um 09:36 schrieb Jamba Kundenservice: ​> ​> ​* Antwort Über E-Mail (Andreas xxxxxxxx)* 04/24/2012 14:49​Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxx,​​vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.​​Wir bestätigen Ihnen die Kündigung des Jamba!-Paket zum 30.04.2012.​​Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt können Sie Ihr bestehendes Restguthaben nutzen, welches Ihnen auf unserer Webseite angezeigt wird, nachdem Sie sich mit Ihrer Mobilfunknummer und Ihrem Passwort angemeldet haben. Sollten Sie Ihr Passwort vergessen haben, können Sie sich jederzeit ein Neues anfordern. Auch eine nachträgliche Registrierung ist jederzeit möglich. ​​Die letzte Berechnung erfolgte am 04.03.2012. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kosten für unsere Dienste u. U. noch ein weiteres Mal auf Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheinen können, da die Netzbetreiber die Rechnungen Dritter immer rückwirkend geltend machen.​​Mit freundlichen Grüßen​​Andreas xxxxxxxx​​Ihr Jamba Kundenservice​​Jesta Digital GmbH​Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin​HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg​Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler​* Kunde Per E-Mail (xxxxxxxx)* 04/24/2012 14:41​Sehr geehrter Herr Schneider, ​dann bitte ich sie hiermit das Paket zu kündigen. ​Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße, ​​Am 24.04.2012 um 09:36 schrieb Jamba Kundenservice: ​​​* Antwort Über E-Mail (xxxxxxxx)* 04/24/2012 09:36​Sehr geehrte Frau xxxx,​​vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.​​Dieses Paket ist Bestandteil Ihres Mobilfunkvertrages, Wenn Sie es Wünschen, können wir das Paket für Sie kündigen. Für Erstattungsanfragen wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Mobilfunkanbieter.​​Mit freundlichen Grüßen​​Andreas Schneider​​Ihr Jamba Kundenservice​​Jesta Digital GmbH​Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin​HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg​Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler​* Kunde Per E-Mail * 04/10/2012 23:26​Unberechtigter Weise wurde mir von Ihnen in meiner März Rechnung 2x ​1,09 berechnet. Ich habe in Ihre Angebote nie in Anspruch genommen.​Vor allem möchte ich gerne Wissen wie sie an meine Nummer gekommen ​sind, ich habe von ihnen nämlich Werbenachrichten bekommen.​Hiermit möchte ich das sie mir umgehend das Geld zurück überweisen und ​es unterlassen mir Nachrichten zu schicken, oder es wagen mir noch ​einmal​was in Rechnung zu stellen, was ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe.​Hier meine Kontodaten:​​xxxxxxx​Ktonr.: xxxxxxxx8​BLZ: xxxxxxxx​Hamburger Sparkasse​​​​* Fragereferenznummer:*​*Erstellungsdatum: * 04/10/2012 23:26​*Zuletzt aktualisiert: * 05/09/2012 08:20​*Status: * Resolved​*Chat Identifier: * ​*Chat Interface: * ​


----------



## Vanta13 (9 Mai 2012)

ach ja, der Gesprächsverlauf ist von unten nach oben...


----------



## Lillifee13 (9 Mai 2012)

Mein Sohn hat auch eine SMS bekommen und JA zurückgesendet. Ich habe heute die Kindersicherung aktiviert. Er hat ein Prepaid-Handy, was soll ich jetzt tun? Warten bis das Guthaben komplett verbraucht ist und eine neue Karte holen? HILFE.
Ich selber habe eine SMS bekommen mit: Hinweis Bisher 20,48 Euro erreicht. Habe auch ein Prepaid-Handy. Was kann ich da machen? Habe die Nr. auch direkt mit der Kindersicherung gesperrt.
Wir waren beide NICHT im www. und können uns das nicht erklären. Wer hilft uns?


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2012)

Lillifee13 schrieb:


> Wer hilft uns?


Du dir selbst, wir hier aber auch gerne. Du musst jedoch schon mehr schreiben, z. B. von wem die SMSen kamen und was genau drin stand (abtippen). Wenn es von Jamba kam, dann wende dich an den Support dort: http://www.jamba.de/corp/impressum.


----------



## Lillifee13 (9 Mai 2012)

Hm, danke schonmal.
Also mein Sohn (10 Jahre) hat leider die SMS gelöscht und hätte wahrscheinlich gar nicht erwähnt, dass er eine bekommen hat, wenn ich nicht meine erwähnt hätte, die wie folgt lautet: Hinweis: Bisher 20,48 Euro erreicht. wap.jamba.de Abo-Verwaltung: jamba.de/log Hotline: 0180 555 4890 (0,14€/Min. Fest; 0,42 €/Min. Mobil) Jamba
Ich habe vor 5 Jahren mal einen Klingelton als Einzelabrechnung runtergeladen, die auch abgebucht wurden (habe schon immer Prepaid), von Abo war da keine Rede.


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2012)

Na dann ruf halt an, dazu steht die Nummer ja da! Wer weiß, wer da mit deinem Handy gespielt hat!


----------



## neolein (18 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

soeben hat auch mich eine SMS mit der Nr. 33333 erreicht

"Hinweis: Bisher 20,00 EUR erreicht. wap.jamba.de Abo-Verwaltung: jamba.de/log
Hotline: 0180 555 4890 (0,14€/Min. Fest; 0,42€/Min Mobil).
Jamba"

Nun ja, 4,99€ ... das macht ca. 4 Monate, alo im Januar könnte es sein, dass ich mal irgendwo ein Spiel heruntergeladen habe, aber zu keiner Zeit wissentlich eine Zustimmung für die 4,99€ Grundgebühren gegeben habe.

Ich war auf Jamba, habe mich eingeloggt (Passwort kann angefordert werden ist eine 4-stellige Zahl), und mein Paket, das da lautet "Jamba Flatrate Paket all Provider" deaktiviert.

Ich warte des Weiteren auf eine Antwort durch den Support, unter welchen Umständen die Anmeldung erfolgte


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2012)

neolein schrieb:


> ....aber zu keiner Zeit wissentlich eine Zustimmung für die 4,99€ Grundgebühren gegeben habe.
> 
> Ich warte des Weiteren auf eine Antwort durch den Support, unter welchen Umständen die Anmeldung erfolgte


Bitte hier unbedingt posten - DAS ist sehr interessant für die Community hier.


----------



## Qayray (20 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
meine Mutter hat heute ebenfalls folgende SMS erhalten:

"Hinweis: Bisher 20,00 EUR erreicht. wap.jamba.de Abo-
Verwaltung: jamba.de/log
Hotline: 0180 555 4890 (0,14€/Min. Fest; 0,42€/Min Mobil).
Jamba"

Ich habe "STOP ALLE" geantwortet, worauf hin ich diese wenig erfreuliche SMS erhielt:

"Deine Jamba Abos wurden erfolgreich gekündigt. Dein Jamba Paket läuft noch bis [31.03.13]
www.jamba.de Tel. 01805554890 (Ct/Min: 14 fet/42 Mobil)"

Natürlich haben wir keine Lust jetzt noch ein Jahr an diesen Mafiaverein zu überweisen. Was schlagt ihr vor, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da früher herauszukommen? Vielleicht dort anrufen oder eine Email schreiben? Bei uns hat auch definitiv niemand wissentlich das Abo bestellt.
Danke


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2012)

...einfach zuvor gepostetes lesen und selbst Rückschlüsse ziehen. 





Reducal schrieb:


> Na dann ruf halt an, dazu steht die Nummer ja da!


Im Zweifelsfall werdet ihr einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten müssen, denn sonst hilft da nichts weiter.


----------



## neolein (23 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bitte hier unbedingt posten - DAS ist sehr interessant für die Community hier.


 
Hallo,

Auf meine Anfrage vom 18. Mai:

"An meine Mobil-Nr. 0179xxx wurde mir eine SMS geschickt:
Hinweis: Bisher 20,00 EUR erreicht wap.jamba.de.

Können Sie mir bitte sagen, wann ich dieses Abo abgeschlossen habe, und ob ich mit dem Button "Deaktivieren" meines angeblichen "Jamba Flatrate Paket all Provider" auch das Abo gekündigt habe?
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt nämlich bin ich wissentlich einen Vertrag mit JAMBA eingegangen, der JAMBA dazu berechtigt, ein Gebühr einzuziehen.".........

.........kam heute Antwort per mail vom Kundenservice:

"vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir bestätigen Ihnen die bereits erfolgte Kündigung zum 31.05.2012. 

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt können Sie Ihr bestehendes Restguthaben nutzen, welches Ihnen auf unserer Webseite angezeigt wird, nachdem Sie sich mit Ihrer Mobilfunknummer und Ihrem Passwort angemeldet haben. Sollten Sie Ihr Passwort vergessen haben, können Sie sich jederzeit ein Neues anfordern. Auch eine nachträgliche Registrierung ist jederzeit möglich. 
Die letzte Berechnung erfolgte am 18.05.2012. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kosten für unsere Dienste u. U. noch ein weiteres Mal auf Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheinen können, da die Netzbetreiber die Rechnungen Dritter immer rückwirkend geltend machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXX

Ihr Jamba Kundenservice
Jesta Digital GmbH
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin
HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler"


Nun habe ich meine Frage wiederholt, und warte auf Antwort:

"
Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung und Bestätigung.
Können Sie mir bitte noch sagen, wann ich dieses Abo abgeschlossen habe, bzw. den Abschluss des Vertrages unterschrieben habe?
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt nämlich bin ich einen Vertrag mit JAMBA eingegangen, der JAMBA dazu berechtigt, ein Gebühr einzuziehen."

Es geht weiter, hier die Kommunikation in verkürzter Form:
"vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Die Bestellung erfolgte am 18.05.2012, um 16:09 Uhr. Bitte berücksichtigen Sie hierbei, dass es vereinzelt zu Abweichungen bei den Zeitangaben kommen kann, da diese nicht sofort übertragen werden und somit anders auf Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erfasst sind."
"Vielen Dank für ihre Nachricht. 
Ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit "Abo abgeschlossen" meinte ich, seit wann ich das Abo benutze, da die Kosten 20€ betragen, nehme ich an, dass es im Januar gewesen sein muss. Können Sie zu den genauen Vertragsdaten, Datum, Zeitpunkt, oder Umständen, wie es zum Vetrag des Flatrate-Paketes gekommen ist, Angaben machen?"
"Unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Mobilfunknummer wurde das Jamba Flatrate Paket all Provider als Vertragsbestandsteil Ihres Mobilfunkvertrages gebucht.
Für weitere Informationen wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Mobilfunkanbieter."
"Herzlichen Dank soweit für die schnellen Rückmeldungen, dann werde ich mich an meinen Anbieter wenden, da mein Mobilfunkvertrag seit Ewigkeiten besteht, aber nie ein Vertrag über dieses Paket abgeschlossen wurde. Es sei denn, die Einstellungen wurden automatisch so konfiguriert, dass dieser Bestandteil ohne meine Einwilligung gebucht wurde."
Ich kontaktiere nun meinen Abieter (O2) und werde dann hier ergänzen


----------



## neolein (23 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

von meiner Seite ist es geklärt. Bitte auf jeden Fall Euren Tarif beim Mobil Anbieter überprüfen & ggf. Nachhaken, die Erklärung im Folgenden:

Zunächst kontaktierte ich O2. Der Vertrag für die JAMBA Flatrate existiert bei mir seit Mai 2010 (ich erinnere mich, dass ich damals nur eine Internet Flatrate zzgl. zu meinem Standardtarif buchen wollte, der dann lautete: O2 Genion-mit-Handy-Online).

Dann habe ich mir meine Rechnungen auf dem O2 Portal detailliert angesehen. Der JAMBA Service wird unter "Mehrwertdienste (Daten)" aufgeführt, letzte Buchung war am 18. April, 4,20€.
Der schwarze Peter in meinem Fall würde nun eindeutig an O2 gehen, denn einer Option für 4,99€/Mon zzgl. zum Grundvertrag hätte ich sicherlich nicht zugestimmt.
Die wirklich nette Dame vom O2 Support machte mir jedoch keine Hoffnungen... auf Rückerstattungen.
Für die Tatsache, dass ich meine Rechnungen 2 Jahre lang nicht gründlich gecheckt habe, eine eigene Ohrfeige, denn da steht eindeutig "Mehrwertdienste und Jamba"

Bemängeln muss ich, dass auf dem online Portal von O2 nicht im Detail angezeigt wird, welche Zusatzkosten durch den Vertrag erstattet werden müssen.
Das geht nur über Tarifarchiv/Vertragsauswahl (Zusatzkosten für Vertragstarife)/Tarifauswahl (FAX&Data), also extrem verborgen.

Den letzten Hinweis, warum ich die sms von JAMBA bekommen habe gab mir dann wieder der Support mit meiner Frage:

"Vielen Dank nochmals für Ihre Hilfe, nun habe ich noch eine letzte Frage.
Lt. Anbieter besteht der JAMBA Flatrate Vertrag seit Mai 2010, die sms von JAMBA, aufgrund derer ich meine erste Anfrage gestellt hatte ist vom Mai 2012, warum bekomme ich diese sms über die Buchung von 20€ erst jetzt?
Werden von JAMBA diese Informationen automatsich erst seit Kurzem an die Verbrauche geschickt?"

"Sie haben Recht. Dieser Dienst wird seit Jahresbeginn unseren Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt und je nach Netzbetreiber unterschiedlich gehandhabt."


----------



## Cassijas (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe vor einiger zeit diese SMS von jamba erhalten: Hinweis: Bisher 84,83 EUR erreicht. wap.jamba.de Abo-Verwaltung: jamba.de/log Hotline: 0180 555 4890 (0,14€/Min. Fest; 0,42€/Min Mobil). Jamba

Die macht mir jetzt doch ein wenig Angst wenn ich das alles hier lese. Ich habe natürlich niemals ein Abo bei diesem XXX eingerichtet. Was sollte ich denn jetzt am besten tun? Hat noch jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit gemacht? Werde sons auch ggf. mein Anwalt einschalten.

[Modedit by Hippo: Bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2012)

Was meinst du, warum die Hotlinenummer angegeben worden ist? Die Nummer deines Anwalts ist das nicht also könntest du deine Fragen der Einfachheit dort dem Support auch stellen.


----------



## jenesaispas (5 Juli 2012)

hey!

Ich habe gerade einen anruf der kriminalpolizei in berlin erhalten. meine strafanzeige wurde mit etlichen anderen dort hin übernommen und das verfahren läuft nun.

entgegen einiger meinungen hier hat die strafanzeige ggf doch auswirkungen.

bin gespannt wies weiter geht


----------



## Teleton (5 Juli 2012)

Erst mal abwarten, ob da mehr als eine Einstellungsnachricht nach 4-6 Wochen kommt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juli 2012)

jenesaispas schrieb:


> hat die strafanzeige ggf doch auswirkungen.


Aber natürlich, man nennt das auch Verfahrenstourismus!


----------



## Ertyelper (7 Juli 2012)

Hatte das gleiche problem uber drei monate lang zweimal knapp 80€ und das letztes mal 104€ habe gleich nach dem ich es gemerkt habe STOP ALL an die 33333 gesendet und gleich bestätigung bekommen. Danach schrieb ich jambakundenservice an.                                                                                                                                              Meine e-mail:  Hallo habe gemerkt das jamba mir hohe rechnungen abbucht und zwar mehrmals habe im internet mich schlau gemacht und STOP ALLE sms an die 33333  geschickt und habe auch gleich sms kündigungsbestätigung bekommen. Nun hoffe ich das es damit geklärt ist. Desweiteren verlange ich die bisher abgebuchten beträge schnelstmöglich zurück wenn dies nicht in kürze statt findet übergebe ich diesen fall meinen Anwalt und auch der Verbraucherschutzzentrale desweiteren informiere ich die Medien damit.ich finde sowas eine frechheit. Es geht um die Rufnummer  xxxxxxxxxx
Von meinem iPhone gesendet.                                                                                                                                    Zwei tage später die antwort:     
Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxx

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir bestätigen Ihnen die Kündigung zum 10.07.2012. 

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt können Sie Ihr bestehendes Restguthaben nutzen, welches Ihnen auf unserer Webseite angezeigt wird, nachdem Sie sich mit Ihrer Mobilfunknummer und Ihrem Passwort angemeldet haben. Sollten Sie Ihr Passwort vergessen haben, können Sie sich jederzeit ein Neues anfordern. Auch eine nachträgliche Registrierung ist jederzeit möglich. 

Die letzte Berechnung erfolgte am 04.07.2012. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kosten für unsere Dienste u. U. noch ein weiteres Mal auf Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheinen können, da die Netzbetreiber die Rechnungen Dritter immer rückwirkend geltend machen.

Im Einklang mit unserer Firmenphilosophie, ausschließlich aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erklären wir uns bereit, eine Erstattung in Höhe von 69,86 EUR vorzunehmen. 

Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie unser Kulanzangebot annehmen. 

Anschließend wird geprüft, ob eine Erstattung über Ihren Mobilfunkanbieter möglich ist. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, erfolgt die Gutschrift per Banküberweisung. Hierfür benötigen wir Ihre Bankverbindung (Name des Kontoinhabers, Bankname, Bankleitzahl, Kontonummer). Bitte teilen Sie uns diese Informationen mit, sodass wir eine schnelle Bearbeitung Ihres Anliegens gewährleisten können.

Ihre Bankdaten werden ausschließlich für die Gutschrift verwendet und nicht an Dritte weitergegeben. 

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, haben wir Ihre Mobilfunknummer für weitere Bestellungen gesperrt. Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter wird Sie sicher gern beraten, welche weiteren Alternativen es gibt, Sonderdienste generell für den betreffenden Anschluss zu sperren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas xxxxxxxxx

Ihr Jamba Kundenservice

Jesta Digital GmbH
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin
HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peule


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2012)

Ertyelper schrieb:


> Jamba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Machen!


----------



## istnichtwichtig! (9 Juli 2012)

wie es aussieht liegen die kosten bei fast allen meistens unter 20 Euro. Bei mir sind es beim ersten mal inder Rechnung 84,83 eur gewesen und beim zweiten mal 104,79 euro ! DAS HÖRT SICHVILLT UNGLAUBLICH AN ABER ES IST WAHR !!!

es ist ein wahnsinig großes problem und ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll ... ich habe dort schon angerufen aber die nummer funtioniert nicht ....

bittte hilft mir !


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2012)

Anrufen ist immer schlecht - warum schreibst du keine eMail, unter Benennung deiner Mobilfunknummer?


----------



## sr21 (29 Juli 2012)

Abbuchung vom Konto ohne Gegenleistung ist Betrug und damit eine Straftat. Ich habe bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle Strafanzeige erstattet.
Das kostet kein Geld, nur etwas Mühe und guten Willen. Denn die Polizei fordert einige Nachweise und eine genaue Beschreibung des Sachverhaltes. Die Beamten unterstützen Dich dabei.
Wenn die Ermittlungen beendet sind, ist der Beklagte womöglich pleite - und kann nicht zahlen. Da aber in meinem Fall Jamba freiwillig sowieso nicht zahlen wollte, hielt ich nach zwei vergeblichen Schreiben die Anzeige für den besten Weg. Ich habe mit der Polizei gute Erfahrungen gemacht und würde jedem Betroffenen raten, Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Zumal es nichts kostet.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2012)

sr21 schrieb:


> Zumal es nichts kostet.


Genau das ist es dann auch - billig!


sr21 schrieb:


> Denn die Polizei fordert einige Nachweise und eine genaue Beschreibung des Sachverhaltes. Die Beamten unterstützen Dich dabei.


Das wären dann die Beamten in Berlin, denn die sind örtlich zuständig. Schön, wenn du hinsichtlich Jamba dahin gehend gute Erfahrungen machen konntest - das ist eine Ausnahmeerscheinung!


----------



## neolein (31 Juli 2012)

Nochmal an Alle, bevor allein JAMBA bestraft wird:

Bitte auf jeden Fall auch Euren Tarif beim Mobil Anbieter überprüfen, bzw. checken, ob und wann zum bestehenden Grundtarif der JAMBA Service hinzugekommen ist, der sich da in Etwa nennt: Mehrwertdienst JAMBA Flatrate für 4,99€ pro Monat.

Es könnte sein, wie in meinem Fall, dass bei Vertragsänderung oder bei einem Neuvertrag dieser Dienst automatisch mitgebucht wurde, welcher in den Vertragsklauseln als solcher, warum auch immer nicht ersichtlich war.

Auch wenn in der sms von JAMBA der Buchungsbetrag für einen gewissen Zeitraum beschrieben wird, kann es sein, dass der monatliche Beitrag schon sehr viel länger abgebucht wird.

Wie durch die Aussage vom JAMBA Kundendienst beschrieben, wird dieser sms-"Service" erst seit Beginn 2012 zur Verfügung gestellt, je nach Netzbetreiber besteht dieser Service vielleicht gar nicht (bei O2 z.B. offensichtlich erst seit Mai 2012).

JAMBA: "Sie haben Recht. Dieser Dienst wird seit Jahresbeginn unseren Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt und je nach Netzbetreiber unterschiedlich gehandhabt."


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir war das Abo auch im Vertrag mit enthalten. Die ersten 3 Monate kostenlos und dann mit Abbuchung. Ich hatte das Online bestellt, aber bei mir war das dann relativ offen mit bekanntgegeben worden, als alles geliefert wurde. Relativ deswegen, weil es zwischen vielen Zeilen von Vertragsinformationen mittendrinn vermerkt wurde. Aber nicht kleingeschrieben, sondern als normaler Text in den Vertragsbeschreibungen. Mann musste nur eben alles mal lesen. Wer nur die SIM Karte ins Handy packt und dann das Papier beiseite legt, kann das leicht übersehen.
Aber ein sofortiger Brief mit Kündigung wurde ohne probleme akzeptiert und ich habe nie was abgerufen und auch nie was bezahlt.


----------



## wasco16 (6 September 2012)

Hallo...

Ich habe am Montag mitbekommen, das ich seit letztem jahr August wöchentlich 4,99€ bezahle. Hierbei handelt es sich mitlerweile um eine Summe von 279€. Auch ich habe das in meiner Online Rechnung von Vodafone nicht bemerkt. Zugegeben hab ich auch nie so genau geschaut, aber es stand nie etwas von Jamba da. Dann habe ich gleich bei Jamba angerufen udn gesagt, das ich NIE ein ABO mit ihnen abgeschlossen habe, auch nie einen Button angeklickt habe etc.. Dann haben die mir eine Kulanzgutschrift von 69,86€ angeboten, die ich in meiner Wut angenommen habe. Leider. Ich habe mich am Abend dann im Internet schlau gemacht und in diversen Foren gelesen, das es viele gibt, die ihr Geld zurück bekommen haben. Ich habe dann so ein fertiges Formular aus dem Forum kopiert mit meinen Zahlen und Namen ergänzt und nochmal weggeschickt. Auch die Bundesnetzagentur habe ich informiert. Die antwort von Jamba war, das ich keinen anspruch auf den rest habe , da ich ja mit den 69,86 einverstanden war. Habe es jetzt heute an meinen Anwalt weitergegeben um noch mehr Druck auszuüben. habe denen von jamba auch geantwortet, das ich das nun an meinen Anwalt gebe. Habt Ihr erfahrungen? Bitte dann Antworten.

Lg wasco


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2012)

wasco16 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr erfahrungen? Bitte dann Antworten.


Aber ja doch, nur bringen die dich nicht weiter! Hellsehen gehört nicht zu unserem kostenlosen Angebot hier. Was Jamba betrifft, so ist das nur noch der Markenname - was das konkret ist und wer die Jesta Digital GmbH ist, steht hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesta_Digital


----------



## fagagasf (22 Oktober 2012)

Cassijas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe vor einiger zeit diese SMS von jamba erhalten: Hinweis: Bisher 84,83 EUR erreicht. wap.jamba.de Abo-Verwaltung: jamba.de/log Hotline: 0180 555 4890 (0,14€/Min. Fest; 0,42€/Min Mobil). Jamba
> 
> Die macht mir jetzt doch ein wenig Angst wenn ich das alles hier lese. Ich habe natürlich niemals ein Abo bei diesem XXX eingerichtet. Was sollte ich denn jetzt am besten tun? Hat noch jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit gemacht? Werde sons auch ggf. mein Anwalt einschalten.
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: Bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


Hallo mein Tarif (8.00€) ich eine SMS von Jamba 20 € erreicht sie haben mir 120.00€ ab gezockt!!!!!! :-(


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

fagagasf schrieb:


> Hallo mein Tarif (8.00€) ich eine SMS von Jamba 20 € erreicht sie haben mir 120.00€ ab gezockt!!!!!! :-(


Dann hättest du anscheinend deine monatlichen Abrechnungen schon länger beobachten und entsprechend reagieren sollen.


----------



## su1972 (21 März 2013)

kein Opfer schrieb:


> 5. eMail an den Laden: Nun immer noch höflich (damit's vollständig gerichtsverwertbar bleibt)
> aber bestimmt: Fristsetzung für Bestätigung der Rückzahlungsbereitschaft mit Uhrzeit
> "hier eingegangen". Und nun der entscheidende Satz: "Mit erfolglosem Verstreichen der
> Ihnen gesetzten Frist erfolgt Strafanzeige gegen Ihre Herren Geschäftsführer A (Vor- und
> ...


 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Satz:
"Mit erfolglosem Verstreichen der Ihnen gesetzten Frist..."

Hat WUNDERBAR funktioniert!!! Hatte innerhalb von 15 Minuten die Antwort, dass das Geld zurückerstattet wird. Jamba adé!!!


```
Quote repariert. MOD/BT
```


----------



## MFX (21 Februar 2018)

Wenn ihr in so eine Falle gekomnen seid, dann schreibt an 33333 *STOP ALLE*. Wenn ihr das so sendet wie es da steht kriegt ihr sofort eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:


> **WARNUNG**Abo gekündigt. Sende WEITER an 33333 und hole es Dir zu alten Konditionen zurück


Nicht antworten, ihr wollt das Abo doch loswerden! Eigentlich seid es aber schon.


----------



## Manuel2002 (2 Juni 2018)

Ich glaube ich bin da in was ähnliches reigetappt.
Haben aber geile Spiele für Android Handy
Manuel


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2018)

Manuel2002 schrieb:


> Haben aber geile Spiele für Android Handy


Und was bringt diese "wichtige" Info?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2018)

Der Thread startete vor *8* Jahren. Jamba bietet seit seiner Gründung in 2000 längst andere Dienste mit anderen Technologien an, als früher und die werden schon lange von einem anderen Betreiber (freenet digital GmbH) zu Verfügung gestellt.

Insofern gibt's mE hier in diesem Thread nicht wirklich noch was ernsthaftes zu schreiben.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juni 2018)

Closed.


----------

